# undercovers builds for 09



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

I have always enjoyed building models and 13 years ago i stopped 09 is the year that i will put the plastic back on the table and see what i can do. i have been on l.i.l. since 06 and have seen alot of work on here that has inspired me to start building again.

so here is where i am at on my first build for 09.









































































getting the frame ready for paint
















painted frame
























battery detail








frame on car 








motor detail
















scratch built drive shaft made it from aluminum tubing


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lookin good bro


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

a couple wheel options 
























i cleared the hood and tested the height 
































decided to make a full working front suspention
































this black piece will be painted blue to match the paint. lining up the frame.

























i also cut the inner fender out so that i could get the tuck that i wanted. still far from done. 

let me know what you think im open to critisism.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 6 2009, 01:46 AM~12619900
> *lookin good bro
> *


thanks bro!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

ITS LOOKIN GOOD BIG DAWG.  KEEP IT GOING MAN. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE ! LIKE THE RIMS U PICKED OUT


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 6 2009, 02:01 AM~12619912
> *ITS LOOKIN GOOD BIG DAWG.  KEEP IT GOING MAN. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro for the compliment!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Jan 6 2009, 02:10 AM~12619915
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE ! LIKE THE RIMS U PICKED OUT
> *


still not sure if i should go with the blue or the black???


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 6 2009, 03:14 AM~12619926
> *still not sure if i should go with the blue or the black???
> *


I LIKE THE BLUE MAN. LOOKS CLEAN.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 6 2009, 02:19 AM~12619928
> *I LIKE THE BLUE MAN. LOOKS CLEAN.
> *


i know what you mean but the car stands out so much more with the black.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice so far


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

lookin good, i like the blue and i would do tha spokes! :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

THAT IS A HELL OF A BUILD YOU GOT THERE , NICE WORK....


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

WAY SICK BRO!!!! KEEP THE OLD SCHOOL LOOK...CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED..


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

looking good again
wheres the prgress on it at?
:biggrin:
im thinking about building one of these next


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

ill post up some pics of this later on tonight i have to go to the hobby shop to trade some stuff im not going to be using before they close. i have the passenger front pritty much done but its still not where i would like it to be.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

damn i like that homie!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got me wanting to hurry up and start this on
haha
i need paint


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u drill out the kit distributor or is it a kit?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2009, 04:54 PM~12636447
> *u drill out the kit distributor or is it a kit?
> *


i used the distributor that was in the kit. i drilled out little holes and added thin beading wire then painted it red. not the best looking but it did the trick. i was looking threw some of the guys topics and saw some of the guys distributors wires look real. i would imagine those are kits???


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

yes
pre wired distributors
or u can make them yourself


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Jan 7 2009, 08:24 PM~12638610
> *yes
> pre wired distributors
> or u can make them yourself
> *


i made the one for this car. what kind of wire do people usually use for there distributors????


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

GANGSTER WHITES :worship:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 7 2009, 11:28 PM~12638669
> *i made the one for this car. what kind of wire do people usually use for there distributors????
> *


one of the aftermarket companies make wire, or u can get pre wired in different colors, ask in FAQ section


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Jan 7 2009, 08:40 PM~12638825
> *one of the aftermarket companies make wire, or u can get pre wired in different colors, ask in FAQ section
> *


thanks bro rollinoldskoo sent me a pm and showed me were i can pick one up. good looking out.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 7 2009, 11:28 PM~12638669
> *i made the one for this car. what kind of wire do people usually use for there distributors????
> *



Tommrow i am going on a supply run ! I'll pick up a package and take pics of the wire i love to use ! 


I also buy phone line and use it for my hydro hose's, heater hoses, spark plug boots! The wire i use fits right inside the phone line !

here's a quick pic ! 










its a cheap detail trick and you get a ton of use out of both ! 

phone line is like $0.33 a foot and the spool of wire to do plug wires and battery cables is $3.00 for 50 ft. next to paying $7.00 bucks for a per wired that you only use for 1 build !


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

lookin good man ! im diggin it laid out on the fat whites !!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 7 2009, 08:46 PM~12638902
> *Tommrow  i  am  going on  a  supply  run !  I'll  pick  up    a  package  and  take  pics  of the  wire  i  love  to  use  !
> I  also  buy  phone line  and  use  it  for  my  hydro  hose's,  heater  hoses,  spark  plug  boots!  The  wire  i  use  fits  right  inside  the  phone line !
> 
> ...


thats a killer engine bay!! and i hear you on the phone wire i used it on the battery (+/-) cables here is a pic in rough form. and thanks mini for all the ideas. is that a 1970 impala???


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

phone wire for the battery is tad out of scale ! But the wire i use works great and it works great with the photoetch terminals really good ! I'll get a roll tommrow PM me your addy and i'll send you a sample ! 

And yes that a custom 70 impala wagon !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

photoetch terminals....

http://stores.homestead.com/hstrial-RSchwa...ware/Detail.bok


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 7 2009, 09:52 PM~12639656
> *phone  wire    for the  battery    is  tad out  of  scale  !  But the  wire  i use  works  great  and  it  works  great  with the  photoetch  terminals  really  good ! I'll  get    a  roll  tommrow    PM  me  your  addy  and  i'll  send  you  a  sample  !
> 
> And  yes  that  a  custom  70  impala  wagon !
> ...


that thing is amazing killer skills!!!!!!!! i have a 1:1 1970 impala that needs to be put back together. it was my uncles first brand new car from the factory and it was my first car when i was in high school. got to love that car. ill pm you my addy.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2009, 09:53 PM~12639677
> *photoetch terminals....
> 
> http://stores.homestead.com/hstrial-RSchwa...ware/Detail.bok
> ...



nice i see how phone wire is out of scale now.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 8 2009, 01:12 AM~12639876
> *nice i see how phone wire is out of scale now.
> *



Its great for the hydro hoses, heater hoses , so dont stop using it ! Will get you set up for all your CHEAP detail needs !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 7 2009, 10:15 PM~12639906
> *Its  great  for  the  hydro  hoses,  heater  hoses  ,  so  dont  stop  using  it !  Will get  you  set  up  for  all  your  CHEAP  detail  needs !
> *


nice thanks mini i really appreciate it!!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

here is a little update on my build. still very rough and needs a lot of work but here it is.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

some of the guys asked me what i was using to make the front suspension work so here is what im using

regular pins from target like 2 bucks for this box of like 500
















my hobbico hand drill like 12 bucks at the hobby shop. im sure i could of got it cheaper if i shopped around








these bits i got at harbor freight yesterday for like 5 bucks 
















sewing string free from my moms house :biggrin: :biggrin:








razors free from work. a 4 sided nail file from the beauty supply store 45 cents, bead wire from walmart 1.79








aluminum tubing from the hobby shop from 20 cents to about a buck per stick??


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 
:worship: :worship: 
nice job on wagon, them big tires tuck nice!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

i know this is a little off topic but i was looking in the paper and i thought that these were some pritty sweet deals. 


























































sorry about the pics being sideways.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I say any builder on here that doesn't already have a demeral should go grab that rotary set ! Man $9.00 ! mine cost $90 ! 

They are not as good but they take the same Brush and spring as a dremeal so they could be rebuilt ! 

the rest look like good deals also!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

i know what you mean mini i have this dremel. 

















i think i will pick one up from harbor freight just to have so that i have a great little starter gift for someone!?!?!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Real nice work so far! :0


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 8 2009, 02:35 AM~12641027
> *Real nice work so far!  :0
> *


thanks bro!!!!!!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 8 2009, 12:22 AM~12640467
> *here  is a little update on my build. still very rough and needs a lot of work but here it is.
> 
> 
> ...


i like this suspension, good work keep up !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jan 8 2009, 03:09 AM~12641058
> *i like this suspension, good work keep up !
> *


thanks bro!! i have some more ideas to make it look a little more realistic ill have a chance to work on it this afternoon ill post pics up tonight.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

lookin good so far


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

lookin good and congras on the invite :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

Ya congrats bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 8 2009, 04:47 PM~12647061
> *lookin good and congras on the invite  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

here is todays progress report

this is how i made the upper a arms for the 66 wagon i used the two upper a arms provided in the kit 
















in this pic i showed how i cut the upper part of the arm to allow room for the new arm to be attached. 








next i made the holes were the arms will be attached before i cut them off just easier that way.
















now for the rear set up had to modify the rear end a bit so i cut then added a piece of plastic.








the piece on the left is shaped already 








predrilled a small hole before i glued on the piece


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

forgot to add this to the other post i got a little ahead of myself and hit enter. 

i was going to say the a arms still need to be filled then sanded, and this is what the rear end on the 66 will look like. I tested the idea on a 67 impala model i had.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

damn that's bad ass


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

undacova brotha got some ummmpffh in his step ..


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

i attached a motor on the rear suspension on the 67 impala for shits and giggles and it will lift and lower the rear end very similar to the real deal 64 that jevries made.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 9 2009, 01:12 PM~12652785
> *i attached a motor on the rear suspension on the 67 impala for shits and giggles and it will lift and lower the rear end very similar to the real deal 64 that jevries made.
> *



*vedio or it's not happening !*


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

here is the video you asked for mini sorry about the quality i had to use my crappy cam. the good was is charging. 

youtube


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 9 2009, 09:19 PM~12656858
> *here is the video you asked for mini sorry about the quality i had to use my crappy cam. the good was is charging.
> 
> youtube
> *



GOOD JOB ! ITS A LITTLE FAST BUT YOU DID IT ! AND I SEEN AN OPENED UP 66 WAGON IN THE BACK ! :biggrin: 

KEEP IT UP BRO WE SEE SOME GREAT THING IN YOU AND YOUR BUILDS !


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 9 2009, 07:22 PM~12656894
> *GOOD  JOB !    ITS  A  LITTLE  FAST    BUT  YOU  DID  IT !  AND  I  SEEN  AN  OPENED  UP  66  WAGON  IN THE  BACK  ! :biggrin:
> 
> KEEP  IT UP  BRO  WE  SEE  SOME  GREAT  THING  IN  YOU  AND  YOUR  BUILDS  !
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 9 2009, 06:22 PM~12656894
> *GOOD  JOB !    ITS  A  LITTLE  FAST    BUT  YOU  DID  IT !  AND  I  SEEN  AN  OPENED  UP  66  WAGON  IN THE  BACK  ! :biggrin:
> 
> KEEP  IT UP  BRO  WE  SEE  SOME  GREAT  THING  IN  YOU  AND  YOUR  BUILDS  !
> *


thanks mini it was a little fast i was using a 9v battery my lipo battery is not charged and even if it was i cant find it so i just used what i had in front of me and thanks for everything. 

as for the 66 in the back i just figured what the point of all the detail if you dont go all out. ill have the rails in by tonight and the driverside done hinged and all. i have been spending alot of time looking at some older topics and posts. looking at how stuff is done im still learning.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

IF YOU GET STUCK THEIR ARE SOME GREAT BUILDERS ON HERE THAT CAN HELP ! 

I HAVEN'T FEELING TO GOOD TODAY SO I'M HEADING TO BED BUT IF YOU NEED HELP I'LL CHECK BACK IN LATER !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 9 2009, 06:31 PM~12656958
> *IF  YOU  GET  STUCK  THEIR  ARE  SOME  GREAT  BUILDERS  ON  HERE  THAT  CAN  HELP !
> 
> I HAVEN'T  FEELING  TO GOOD  TODAY  SO  I'M  HEADING  TO  BED  BUT  IF YOU  NEED  HELP I'LL  CHECK  BACK IN  LATER !
> *


Hope you feel better bro!!!!! ill do what i can and if i mess something up its just plastic right .


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 9 2009, 09:39 PM~12657028
> *Hope you feel better bro!!!!! ill do what i can and if i mess something up its just plastic right  .
> *


CORRECT AND I'LL LET IN ON A LITTLE SECRET ! IF YOU MESS ANYTHING UP I HAVE A DOZEN OF THE 66 WAGONS ! THEY MAKE GREAT PART KITS ! 




























I CUT THE HELL OUT THEM ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 9 2009, 06:46 PM~12657103
> *CORRECT  AND    I'LL   LET  IN   ON  A  LITTLE  SECRET !   IF   YOU   MESS  ANYTHING   UP   I   HAVE  A  DOZEN   OF THE 66   WAGONS  ! THEY   MAKE   GREAT  PART KITS !
> 
> 
> ...


i was looking at the pic of the 70 impala wagon did you use the wagon top off a 66 for that 2? the rear window kinda match up i was looking at that the day you sent me the pics.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Naw i used a 65 Jimmy Flinstone resin on it !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

so i just had an idea and i had to do it. Its a *very VERY rough outline*. if this is what we could call it. let me know what you think?????????? 


should i do it yes or no??


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

DAMN!

Yes, PLEASE do it!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 12 2009, 03:28 AM~12677661
> *DAMN!
> 
> Yes, PLEASE do it!!
> *



im going to have to go pick up some plastic!!! ill go get it tomorrow. the one in the pics is made out of two dvd movie cases. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

so i kinda got side tracked with this van so ill try to get some pics of the wagon on here tomorrow. but here is what i got done on the ice cream truck / cheech and chong weed van. please keep in mind its a work in progress and if you have any pics of the van from the movie or from the net please post them or pm me. 


















let me know what you think


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

VAN IS LOOKIN DOPE !LOL !

GO TO EBAY AND CHECK OUT THESE AUCTIONS ! 

Item number: 390022620635

Item number: 400022839565

Item number: 400022839569

Item number: 120360929317

Item number: 270327992767

Item number: 180319833332

Item number: 120362429130

MAYBE YOU CAN WIN 1 OF THESE AND PART IT OUT FOR THE REAR SIDES !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Good looking out Mini but i need the rear end off the 55 cadillac. i may end up ordering these two models anyways for future builds.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

most definitaly should you build this just dont get pulled over in it :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jan 14 2009, 10:23 AM~12701951
> *most definitaly should you build this just dont get pulled over in it :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


but we all know what happend in the movie. if i do get pulled over the cop will be so [email protected]&ked up that it wont really matter........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

damn nice work on that wagon!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

here is a little update on the *"GREEN VAN"* 










still need to smooth the head light into the front end.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 9 2009, 10:46 PM~12657103
> *CORRECT  AND    I'LL  LET  IN  ON  A  LITTLE  SECRET !  IF  YOU  MESS  ANYTHING  UP  I  HAVE  A  DOZEN  OF THE 66  WAGONS  ! THEY  MAKE  GREAT  PART KITS !
> 
> 
> ...


the wagons are badass! nice work!!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 14 2009, 05:39 AM~12699719
> *so i kinda got side tracked with this van so ill try to get some pics of the wagon on here tomorrow. but here is what i got done on the ice cream truck / cheech and chong weed van. please keep in mind its a work in progress and if you have any pics of the van from the movie or from the net please post them or pm me.
> 
> 
> ...


looks like lots of planing here, this going to very cool !!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks Gary!!!! i know you are new to layitlow but i have admired your work since i was a little kid i just got back into building this year after finding layitlow in 06. some of the guys on here talked me into posting up my work. Im glad you are on lil and i look forward to checking out your future builds!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Dam homie that look's like it's going to be a nice project. good luck on this build. Make's me wanna go in the garage and spark a fatty with some Patron on the rocks. :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 7 2009, 08:46 PM~12638902
> *Tommrow  i  am  going on  a  supply  run !  I'll  pick  up    a  package  and  take  pics  of the  wire  i  love  to  use  !
> I  also  buy  phone line  and  use  it  for  my  hydro  hose's,  heater  hoses,  spark  plug  boots!  The  wire  i  use  fits  right  inside  the  phone line !
> 
> ...


WOW that's some horsepower. pro stock engine?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 14 2009, 08:02 PM~12707776
> *WOW that's some horsepower. pro stock engine?
> *


thats all mini right there !!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

That van is coming out steller homie!!! Great work!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

so here is what i got done on the GREEN VAN!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

looks good i allways liked that van not just 4 the weed :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 15 2009, 01:24 AM~12710796
> *That van is coming out steller homie!!! Great work!!
> *



Thanks bro!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

van is lookin good


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 15 2009, 01:51 AM~12710844
> *van is lookin good
> *



Thanks Chris, still have alot of work to do on it but im happy where its at right now. i dont want to put it down but i already neglected the 66 wagon so until i find the 55 cadi rear end in kinda stuck unless i make them myself??


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

dope!!!!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

lookin good goieg to keep an <O> on that biuld
:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

I'am likin that van ....


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks guys ill have an update tonight on the *GREEN VAN*


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Update on the *GREEN VAN*

i think i found the color i want to use....... please let me know what you think???


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thats lookin real good, lots of work goin into that :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

NICE WORK BRO . :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

havent worked on the wagon much but here is were i am with it











































not sure what color interior i want to do maybe white or tan?????? what you guys think? or maybe ill make some seat covers like the ones i made for my 1:1 70 impala???


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 7 2009, 09:46 PM~12638902
> *Tommrow  i  am  going on  a  supply  run !  I'll  pick  up    a  package  and  take  pics  of the  wire  i  love  to  use  !
> I  also  buy  phone line  and  use  it  for  my  hydro  hose's,  heater  hoses,  spark  plug  boots!  The  wire  i  use  fits  right  inside  the  phone line !
> 
> ...


What do you use to make the graphics on this awesome car? The pinstriping lines I mean.... Your work by the way is totally awesome.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsinc1967_@Jan 28 2009, 02:30 AM~12834638
> *What do you use to make the graphics on this awesome car? The pinstriping lines I mean.... Your work by the way is totally awesome.
> *


i wish it were my work this car was built by mini dreams. im still working to get to these guys level. Im not sure what he is using but i will ask him and get back to you!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsinc1967_@Jan 28 2009, 05:30 AM~12834638
> *What do you use to make the graphics on this awesome car? The pinstriping lines I mean.... Your work by the way is totally awesome.
> *


 I use 3m green or blue tape ! i cut my own widths and then after doing the paint work i go back with GEL PENS ! Then i clear coat them so they wont wipe off ! 


Sorry UnderCover for whoring up in your topic !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

so i spent the day cleaning out my old model stuff i took out of the shed the other day and here are some of the things i did about 13 years ago nothing impressive but its what i could do at the time. 


























got some plans for this with my new found skills :cheesy: 
and here is what is left of the first model i ever built with one of my best friends 
















dont ask me what happend to it cuz i have no idea    
here is probably the last model i put together before i stopped


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 28 2009, 05:04 AM~12834743
> *I  use    3m  green  or  blue  tape !  i  cut  my  own  widths    and  then  after  doing  the  paint  work i  go  back  with  GEL PENS !  Then  i  clear  coat them  so  they  wont  wipe off !
> Sorry  UnderCover  for  whoring  up  in  your  topic !
> *


its all good Mini!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

here is a bit more of my stuff from back in the day!! (blast from the Past)

stuff i started but never finished


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

man you need to finish off that VW truck !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 28 2009, 05:30 AM~12834834
> *man  you need  to  finish  off  that  VW    truck !
> *


I hear you after pulling it out yesterday i wanted to start working on it but i want to stay focused on the wagon until i finish it. After im done i dont know what to build next?!?!?!?!?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

this is what i have selected to be my interior color. took me two hrs to do this 


























dont know if the pics give it justice


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 28 2009, 06:04 AM~12834743
> *I  use    3m  green  or  blue  tape !  i  cut  my  own  widths    and  then  after  doing  the  paint  work i  go  back  with  GEL PENS !  Then  i  clear  coat them  so  they  wont  wipe off !
> Sorry  UnderCover  for  whoring  up  in  your  topic !
> *


Wow Minidreams that is totally totally innovative. I am gonna have to try it someday....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

wow!howd u do that?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

i did it with string and double sided tape. here is another seat cover i am working on


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

BADASS IDEA AND IT LOOKS GREAT! 2 THUMBS UP! IMA TRY THAT!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 28 2009, 03:24 PM~12839999
> *BADASS IDEA AND IT LOOKS GREAT! 2 THUMBS UP!  IMA TRY THAT!
> *


thanks bro i was trying to make a seat cover like the one i have on my 1:1 impala and i tried it with markers and didnt like the outcome and i was at my mother-in-laws house and i saw they had some sting out and i asked to borrow it and this is what i got. post up pics of what you do i would love to see what other people come out with.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 28 2009, 06:22 PM~12839968
> *i did it with string and double sided tape.  here is another seat cover i am working on
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good so far and thanks for the tip.


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

NICE . IMAGINATION AT WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks for the compliments guys i just hope that i help bring interiors to the next level. its not hard to do just takes a long ass time.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 28 2009, 01:43 PM~12838947
> *this is what i have selected to be my interior color. took me two hrs to do this
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 very nice im to lazy to try that :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 28 2009, 05:57 PM~12841580
> *:0  :0  very nice im to lazy to try that :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: i just wanted to try something different and i want to master this before i do the 70 impala interior


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

a little more on the 66 wagon


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 28 2009, 02:43 PM~12838947
> *this is what i have selected to be my interior color. took me two hrs to do this
> 
> 
> ...


man they do the justice, that ##[email protected] sweet nice idea bro :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

two days ago i was asked to spend the nite at my mother-in-laws house and i forgot to take my model stuff to keep busy up there so i went to the store down the street and picked up another revell 64 impala and a couple of gel pens and i decided to do a little serching on the net and found this :0 :0 :0








maybe one of the sickest and most famous 64s out there im my opinion. 

Here is a little sneak peek of what i got so far

*GYPSY ROSE *


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

W :0 W!! THATS BADASS!!! HOMIE THAT TOP IS NICE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 1 2009, 07:48 PM~12877481
> *W :0 W!! THATS BADASS!!! HOMIE THAT TOP IS NICE! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro i cant wait to finish it so i can clear it!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 1 2009, 08:49 PM~12877495
> *Thanks bro i cant wait to finish it so i can clear it!!!!!!
> *


I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 1 2009, 07:51 PM~12877522
> *I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE!!
> *



I hope to have the top done by tonite ill post up pics as soon as im done! :0 :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 1 2009, 08:54 PM~12877563
> *I hope to have the top done by tonite ill post up pics as soon as im done!  :0  :0
> *


 :0 TONIGHT? COOL!!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

That top is insane.I can't wait to see it done.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 1 2009, 08:43 PM~12877424
> *two days ago i was asked to spend the nite at my mother-in-laws house and i forgot to take my model stuff to keep busy up there so i went to the store down the street and picked up another revell 64 impala and a couple of gel pens and i decided to do a little serching on the net and found this :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :worship: :thumbsup: :cheesy: dam that is f$#k sweeeeet good job on the roof


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 1 2009, 08:43 PM~12877424
> *two days ago i was asked to spend the nite at my mother-in-laws house and i forgot to take my model stuff to keep busy up there so i went to the store down the street and picked up another revell 64 impala and a couple of gel pens and i decided to do a little serching on the net and found this :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Tight!! Really cool to see someone creating a 1/24 version of this legendary ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks guys im loading some pics now im almost done only need about 20% more and i can clear it


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 1 2009, 10:24 PM~12879192
> *Tight!! Really cool to see someone creating a 1/24 version of this legendary ride! :thumbsup:
> *


I Just had to. when i saw the car on the internet i remembered seeing it when i was a little kid my best friends dad was in a old car club named s.o.s CC which was another L.A. club that no longer exists. I just hope i dont mess this one up.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks dope!! You got skillz homie!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Looking hella fine homie! :0


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

*GYPSY ROSE *

here is what i got so far......


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 2 2009, 12:45 AM~12879681
> *GYPSY ROSE
> 
> here is what i got so far......
> ...


 :0 man, thats coming out really badass!! nice work homie


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

there it is First layer of clear is on it now i just have to go out and find pink paint :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Is that decal or gel pen? 

Either way looks sick!

Never mind....reading is my friend. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 2 2009, 12:49 AM~12879893
> *Is that decal or gel pen?
> 
> Either way looks sick!
> ...



all good bro!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 2 2009, 01:45 AM~12879880
> *there it is First layer of clear is on it now i just have to go out and find pink paint  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


W :0 W!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: JUST BAD ASS


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 2 2009, 01:00 AM~12879931
> *W :0 W!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  JUST BAD ASS
> *



Thanks Cris!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 2 2009, 12:45 AM~12879880
> *there it is First layer of clear is on it now i just have to go out and find pink paint  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's a true work of art right there!!! Absolutley insane homie.. Great job.. :worship:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 2 2009, 02:18 AM~12879951
> *That's a true work of art right there!!! Absolutley insane homie.. Great job..  :worship:
> *


X2


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

*GYPSY ROSE *

so what do you guys think should I go with the old craigers or should i put it on Ds????


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 2 2009, 03:35 AM~12879972
> *GYPSY ROSE
> 
> so what do you guys think should I go with the old craigers or should i put it on Ds????
> ...


very nice would look good either way bro sorry for not helping


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 2 2009, 02:35 AM~12879972
> *GYPSY ROSE
> 
> so what do you guys think should I go with the old craigers or should i put it on Ds????
> ...


Cragers....with the fender skirts.....


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

HOLY SHIT :0  :0 
Thats....INSANE :0


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 1 2009, 11:43 PM~12877424
> *two days ago i was asked to spend the nite at my mother-in-laws house and i forgot to take my model stuff to keep busy up there so i went to the store down the street and picked up another revell 64 impala and a couple of gel pens and i decided to do a little serching on the net and found this :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


man thats top is really looking good! my buddy walt painted the real one and i think if he saw your top your doing he would be blowed away, nice work bro, oh by the way 
Cragers....with the fender skirts, got to be old school,thats the most famous low rider of them all.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 2 2009, 06:55 AM~12880503
> *man thats top is really looking good! my buddy walt painted the real one and i think if he saw your top your doing  he would be blowed away, nice work bro, oh by the way
> Cragers....with the fender skirts, got to be old school,thats the most famous low rider of them all.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Do you by any chance still talk to Walt????? some close ups would help me out a whole lot on this build i have spent alot of time surfing the net to try to find more detailed pics, if not its all good. I feel you about the craigers im really feeling that look and i already have the craigers :biggrin:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 2 2009, 01:45 AM~12879880
> *there it is First layer of clear is on it now i just have to go out and find pink paint  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


INSANE :0 :thumbsup: :worship: :wow: :yes:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

you beat me to it!! Ive been trying to figure out hos to do the roof for a while now!

Great job, looks amazing, cant wait to see it done!!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

SHEIT !! that is amazin work so far man......


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 2 2009, 07:03 PM~12887041
> *you beat me to it!! Ive been trying to figure out hos to do the roof for a while now!
> 
> Great job, looks amazing, cant wait to see it done!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
Thanks Mademan!!!!!!! I will keep bustin ass on this one. I went out today trying to find the right paint but no luck


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 2 2009, 08:50 PM~12887756
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> Thanks Mademan!!!!!!! I will keep bustin ass on this one. I went out today trying to find the right paint but no luck
> *


How about some HOK pink pearl with a little candy magenta mixed in. Lay down a pearl white base.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 2 2009, 10:58 PM~12890298
> *How about some HOK pink pearl with a little candy magenta mixed in. Lay down a pearl white base.
> *


I dont have an airbrush yet still saving up for the right one. so im doing everything caveman stile with a can but i have to say i have seen a lot of people on here throw down with cans like rollin...


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 2 2009, 10:55 AM~12880503
> *man thats top is really looking good! my buddy walt painted the real one and i think if he saw your top your doing  he would be blowed away, nice work bro, oh by the way
> Cragers....with the fender skirts, got to be old school,thats the most famous low rider of them all.
> *


PM sent :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 2 2009, 02:35 AM~12879972
> *GYPSY ROSE
> 
> so what do you guys think should I go with the old craigers or should i put it on Ds????
> ...



CRAGARS BRO...........THAT SHIT IS GONNA BE BAD ASS ONCE ITS DONE


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

This Is Friggin Off The Hook !!! - You've really Nailed That Kool Pattern Down to a Tee !!! - I'm Sure Gary ( Badseed ) Will hook ya up with some pics - Can't wait to see this Beauty Done .....Thanks for building this Legend....Great Tribute !!!


----------



## Krazy Rick (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh Ya....Go Old Skool - Cragars & Skirts


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Krazy Rick_@Feb 3 2009, 12:24 PM~12892161
> *Oh Ya....Go Old Skool - Cragars & Skirts
> *


I Agree....x2.....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

AWESOME JOB! THIS IS A BAD ASS BUILD!


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

Looking awsome bro!
Can't wait to see her finished.........


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 2 2009, 06:22 AM~12880206
> *Cragers....with the fender skirts.....
> *


X2!! Go for the true original version. By the way you did a superb job on the roof graphics, muchos respect for that! :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks guys for the props i have been in the Imperials car club looking threw all 473 pages and i have only got to page 40 looking for pics of the Gypsy rose but what i have found is a lot of history on that car like this 


























































I even found out that they had a 63 gypsy rose


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I need to get my history records straight...thought it originally rolled on Cragers...those old school wires look awesome!! 

Totally cool guy that Jesse Valdez.  Thanks for the scans!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

i sent a message to the Jesse Valdez II so i hope he gets back to me any help would be great i want to do a really great job on this one..


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

see if you can do the pearl


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey Richard, lets see some progress pics of the gypsy rose . I saw a picture of it in the back ground on Mini's 09 challenge thread.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 14 2009, 05:15 PM~13004505
> *Hey Richard, lets see some progress pics of the gypsy rose . I saw a picture of it in the back ground on Mini's 09 challenge thread.
> *


ill post some stuff up when i get back from biggs house......


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 2 2009, 12:45 AM~12879880
> *there it is First layer of clear is on it now i just have to go out and find pink paint  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS JUST SICK!!! LOOKS GREAT BRO!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks darkside ill be posting some pics of the trunk in a little while..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

So im a little upset i forgot that the trunk hasnt been cleared and as i was moving it i touched and smugged the gel so im going to just have to redo the trunk.....


















what you guys think????


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Redo! The roof looks to impressive to have these kinds of flaws. Also try to figure something out for the black lines. Masking? Keep on going! :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 15 2009, 12:27 AM~13006859
> *So im a little upset i forgot that the trunk hasnt been cleared and as i was moving it i touched and smugged the gel so im going to just have to redo the trunk.....
> 
> 
> ...


 Coming together nice. What did you use for the pink color?


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

WHAT UP G! NICE WORK


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truscale+Feb 14 2009, 11:42 PM~13006948-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wwwwwwwwaaaaaaaassssssuuuuuuuuppppppppppp Brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how you doing???? thanks for the props bro!!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

damn homie that ranfla is straight ol school, very good work and done with gell pens you said ? nice :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Feb 15 2009, 10:53 AM~13009142
> *damn homie that ranfla is straight ol school, very good work  and done with gell pens you said ? nice  :thumbsup:
> *


yes sir and alittle clear to lock it in...


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 3 2009, 01:28 PM~12893397
> *I need to get my history records straight...thought it originally rolled on Cragers...those old school wires look awesome!!
> 
> Totally cool guy that Jesse Valdez.  Thanks for the scans!
> *


a few years back LRM did an article where the car was updated with newer style 100 spokes and I believe an airride setup


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

ya i think i have some pics of it on page 7 and 8 i decided i was going to go with the old school look.... both are bad ass maybe ill make another one when im done with this one but im going to take my time i rushed it on the trunk and messed it up i went to go pick up brake fluid cuz im not happy with the work i did.....


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 15 2009, 04:51 PM~13010947
> *ya i think i have some pics of it on page 7 and 8 i decided i was going to go with the old school look.... both are bad ass maybe ill make another one when im done with this one but im going to take my time i rushed it on the trunk and messed it up i went to go pick up brake fluid cuz im not happy with the work i did.....
> *


The top is looking bad ass

here you go, lots of reference pics

http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...the_gypsy_rose/


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 15 2009, 04:55 PM~13011349
> *The top is looking bad ass
> 
> here you go, lots of reference pics
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks BigPoppa these will help a hell of alot...... i had some of those but these will work even better thanks brother......


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 15 2009, 05:59 PM~13011374
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  thanks BigPoppa these will help a hell of alot...... i had some of those but these will work even better thanks brother......
> *


No problem. I have a scan in another one of my old school albums where there's an actual demo of how they painted it, but I didn't see it


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks again brother any little thing would help if you find it please post it up....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 SICK ROOF HOMIE


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 15 2009, 07:10 PM~13012545
> *:0 SICK ROOF HOMIE
> *


Thanks for the Compliment Marinate that means alot from a bad ass builder like yourself.......


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 2 2009, 01:35 AM~12879972
> *GYPSY ROSE
> 
> so what do you guys think should I go with the old craigers or should i put it on Ds????
> ...


where did you get the spokes from?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

They are the hopper wire wheels im not sure if thats what they are called. they are old wheels. but i think they still carry them


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

A LITTLE STORY:

This saturday i got a sorry we missed you slip from my local usps. i was waiting for a package from Gary (GSEEDS) and i missed it. I figured ill wake up monday and ill have my package :cheesy: so monday comes around and first thing i did was took a short drive to the post office and to my surprise it was closed  Its presidents day so i was a bit sad.... I knew my package was there but i couldnt get it. I had spoke to Gary and he said he sent me a little something something... so this morning after i woke up i rushed to the post office forgetting to take my bills to drop off that my wife asked me to take.... i get my package and im feeling like its xmas morning so i rushed home and opened it up and if found a super cool poster that i will cherish 4EVER!!!!!!!!! Thanks Gary :thumbsup: :thumbsup: so with out anymore rambleing here is what i got...


























Gary even sent me a custom 70 impala that he put together but didnt finish and he passed it on to me to finish her up..... I will do my best to make you proud brother.... the other 70 im the pics are just one i had and am using as reference from what the custom was to where Gary got it....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

love the choped top


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 18 2009, 10:01 AM~13037467
> *love the choped top
> *


x2.... :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 18 2009, 07:00 AM~13037152
> *A LITTLE STORY:
> 
> This saturday i got a sorry we missed you slip from my local usps. i was waiting for a package from Gary (GSEEDS) and i missed it. I figured ill wake up monday and ill have my package  :cheesy: so monday comes around and first thing i did was took a short drive to the post office and to my surprise it was closed   Its presidents day so i was a bit sad.... I knew my package was there but i couldnt get it. I had spoke to Gary and he said he sent me a little something something... so this morning after i woke up i rushed to the post office forgetting to take my bills to drop off that my wife asked me to take.... i get my package and im feeling like its xmas morning so i rushed home and opened it up and if found a super cool poster that i will cherish 4EVER!!!!!!!!! Thanks Gary :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: so with out anymore rambleing here is what i got...
> ...


richard, im glad you like the 70 custom, it looks better on your bench than it did on mine, not sure where the top came from, i think the original 65 impala kit,and the front and rear came from the 69 impala kit, i took out abour 2 scale inchs out of the middel of the car,plans were to pancake the hood and trunk,and a full custom interior with custom dash,center cousel and wrap around back seat, but you build what you think looks best, :biggrin: anyway glad you like it,have fun bro!gary.
p.s. the 64 is looking bad ass!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

what a hook up ! 



HEY BAD SEED MY ADDRESS IS ! 

DAVID IRWIN 
I WISH I GOT 
THIS HOOK UP I 12bd1


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 18 2009, 06:59 AM~13037757
> *richard, im glad you like the 70 custom, it looks better on your bench than it did on mine, not sure where the top came from, i think the original 65 impala kit,and the front and rear came from the 69 impala kit, i took out abour 2 scale inchs out of the middel of the car,plans were to pancake the hood and trunk,and a full custom interior with custom dash,center cousel and wrap around back seat, but you build what you think looks best, :biggrin: anyway glad you like it,have fun bro!gary.
> p.s. the 64 is looking bad ass!! :biggrin:
> *



Thanks Gary!! ill do my best brother. What wheels were you planning on using???


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

tahts whats up!! i want a autograph poster lol naw but thats cool homie..hope to see what it comes out to..


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I GOT A COOL POSTER FROM GARY TOO!!! MINESDIFFERENT THOUGH!! I GOT THE ONE WITH THE 58 RAG!! :biggrin: I'LL POST IT UP LATER!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 18 2009, 04:04 PM~13042124
> *I GOT A COOL POSTER FROM GARY TOO!!! MINESDIFFERENT THOUGH!! I GOT THE ONE WITH THE 58 RAG!! :biggrin:  I'LL POST IT UP LATER!
> *


Please do i would love to see it...


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

DAM BRO!! SWEET BUILDS


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 18 2009, 06:02 PM~13043296
> *DAM BRO!! SWEET BUILDS
> *


Thanks Santiago trying to finish up a build so i have something to show on saturday!!! I hope i can finish the wagon in time hno:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 18 2009, 08:05 PM~13043338
> *Thanks Santiago trying to finish up a build so i have something to show on saturday!!! I hope i can finish the wagon in time hno:
> *


you will!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 18 2009, 06:12 PM~13043419
> *you will!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks brother ist a little hard today im watching my three year old and my brothers two little ones. they are 2 and 4 they are a hand full when they are all together. Im pulling my hair out over here... :banghead: :banghead: :rant:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 18 2009, 07:17 PM~13043479
> *Thanks brother ist a little hard today im watching my three year old and my brothers two little ones. they are 2 and 4 they are a hand full when they are all together. Im pulling my hair out over here...  :banghead:  :banghead:  :rant:
> *


 :biggrin: That's always makes it hard to build. You got to have 1 eye on building & the other eye on the kids :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 18 2009, 06:22 PM~13043541
> *:biggrin: That's always makes it hard to build. You got to have 1 eye on building & the other eye on the kids  :biggrin:
> *


Yup so i put the plastic down for a bit im going to cook them some spaghetti fill them up and put the to bed early :biggrin: hopefully ill have some progress by tonite and pics :cheesy:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 18 2009, 07:32 PM~13043672
> *Yup so i put the plastic down for a bit im going to cook them some spaghetti fill them up and put the to bed early  :biggrin: hopefully ill have some progress by tonite and pics  :cheesy:
> *


  can't wait to see them!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:biggrin: a richard , whats up homie ? so i here your another year older uffin: ,happy birthday dog and i hope this dont happen to you :barf: lol , take care hope to seeyou at the show this weekend :biggrin: .....


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 1 2009, 02:28 PM~13146023
> *:biggrin: a richard , whats up homie ? so i here your another year older  uffin: ,happy birthday dog and i hope this dont happen to you :barf: lol , take care hope to seeyou at the show this weekend  :biggrin: .....
> *


Yup im 27 now!!!! and i dont think ill drink to the point i puke lol I cant wait for the show either brother.....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 1 2009, 04:15 PM~13146278
> *Yup im 27 now!!!! and i dont think ill drink to the point i puke lol I cant wait for the show either brother.....
> *


 :0 HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRO! HAVE A GOOD ONE!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 1 2009, 03:27 PM~13146356
> *:0 HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRO! HAVE A GOOD ONE!
> *


Thank You brother!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG DOG


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Mar 1 2009, 08:42 PM~13149104
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG DOG
> *


Thanks brother you still got my truck right??? when can i come pick it up??


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Another project started thinking of calling it *"GOLD TOP"* I know the top aint gold yet but it will....

everthing got smoothed out on this 51 chevy bel air. no door handels no emblems

still not sure what wheels i want to go with....


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 6 2009, 02:01 AM~13198662
> *Another project started thinking of calling it "GOLD TOP" I know the top aint gold yet but it will....
> 
> everthing got smoothed out on this 51 chevy bel air. no door handels no emblems
> ...


Chromies and white walls.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

[/quote]
2x Chromies and white walls. :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 3 2009, 11:16 AM~12893274
> *Thanks guys for the props i have been in the Imperials car club  looking threw all 473 pages and i have only got to page 40 looking for pics of the Gypsy rose but what i have found is a lot of history on that car like this
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 8 2009, 06:36 PM~13219526
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: i was looking at your topic that 67 looks amazing and i see you have a 51 behind it what plans you have for that bad boy??? i see you shaved it all down. :0


----------



## DALLAS COWBOYS #1 (Oct 31, 2008)

NICE GYPSE ROSE HOPE TO SEE WHEN DONE :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS COWBOYS #1_@Mar 19 2009, 03:45 PM~13329393
> *NICE GYPSE ROSE HOPE TO SEE WHEN DONE :biggrin:
> *


thank you brother still have along way to go. i want to make sure i take my time on that build so i dont blow it. ill have some progress on the car next week......


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

here is a little update on *"ROSE RED"*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

IF YOU GO TO SAN FRANSICO BE SURE TO PUT FLOWERS IN YOUR HAIR !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 19 2009, 09:48 PM~13331261
> *IF  YOU  GO  TO  SAN FRANSICO    BE SURE  TO  PUT  FLOWERS  IN YOUR  HAIR  !
> *


WAIT A MINUTE ! THAT A MODEL KIT WITH FLOWERS ON THE SEATS AND DASH ! 




































































*
WHAT A QUEER ! * :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: yes but the way i see it if it makes the wife happy and it gets me some.......... call it what ever you want queer **** what ever lol


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 19 2009, 08:55 PM~13331353
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: yes but the way i see it if it makes the wife happy and it gets me some.......... call it what ever you want queer **** what ever lol
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! WHAT EVER TURNS HER ON HUH PRIMO!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: DUDE THAT IS FUCKIN AWESOME!!!! BAD ASS WORK ON THAT RIGHT THERE!!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn that looks tight bro.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! I GUESS I'M QUEER TOO THEN ! SHIT IF IT GETS ME MUDDY







I GUESS THATS WHAT COUNTS RIGHT ! LOL !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 19 2009, 08:24 PM~13331754
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *






damn homie, u got on a good one after taking your pain meds???????



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 19 2009, 08:54 PM~13333053
> *damn homie, u got on a good one after taking your pain meds???????
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


the messed up part about it is that i didnt take anything today.... i cured my pain with good old fashion beer....


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ARMANDO FLORES, a408nutforyou

:wave: :wave:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 19 2009, 07:44 PM~13331241
> *here is a little update on "ROSE RED"
> 
> 
> ...


Caddy is looking good bro! :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

NICE AVITAR. LOL


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 19 2009, 10:28 PM~13333581
> *NICE AVITAR. LOL
> *


X2 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 19 2009, 09:31 PM~13333617
> *X2  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


thank you wonderbread for the pic you know i had to put in a little mcba im going to have to fix it later and make the mcba logo bigger.....

and thanks chris for the props i think im going to do the dash over again..... im not too happy with the small roses......


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 20 2009, 02:13 AM~13334519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks great :biggrin: those roses look awsome. would look hella cool with deep dish 1109s with black rings and roses drawn around the inside of the rings :0


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 20 2009, 12:15 AM~13334521
> *looks great  :biggrin:  those roses look awsome. would look hella cool with deep dish 1109s with black rings and roses drawn around the inside of the rings  :0
> *


thanks made i am pritty sure im going to keep the craigers on it.... but i feel you on the 1109 that was my second choice.....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 20 2009, 02:13 AM~13334519
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:twak: :twak: too many new castles for you 





:biggrin: seats look bad bro


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

thank you brother!!!!!!!!!!! and ill take it easy on the new castles i already had 6 so im going to take a nap then ill drink the other six.... :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 20 2009, 03:25 AM~13334602
> *thank you brother!!!!!!!!!!! and ill take it easy on the new castles i already had 6 so im going to take a nap then ill drink the other six.... :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: you do that before you start seeing double :cheesy:

new castle is some good shit tho :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 20 2009, 01:28 AM~13334610
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: you do that before you start seeing double :cheesy:
> 
> new castle is some good shit tho :biggrin:
> *


yes it is :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 20 2009, 01:13 AM~13334519
> *
> 
> 
> ...






Vicatin and Newcastles don't mix.....



:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :loco: :loco:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Interior is looking good....


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 20 2009, 05:44 AM~13335033
> *Interior is looking good....
> *


thank you bro!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0      :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn that shit looks saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
> 
> ...


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> > :0 :0 :0 :0 :0      :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> >
> > dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn that shit looks saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
> >
> ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

CADDY IS TURNING OUT BAD ASS BRO!! 
WHAT ARE YOU DOIN THOUGH?? GIVING NEW MEANING TO THE WORD "DONK"????


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Red Rose is lookin'great man.Any progress on Gypsy Rose?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 20 2009, 08:19 PM~13342393
> *CADDY IS TURNING OUT BAD ASS BRO!!
> WHAT ARE YOU DOIN THOUGH?? GIVING NEW MEANING TO THE WORD "DONK"????
> *


Thanks brother!!! and please i mean no disrespect for those of you out there that like donks but i will never build a donk... the only things that where ment to go up in the air are trucks and lowriders with hydros. 




> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 20 2009, 08:22 PM~13342428
> *Red Rose is lookin'great man.Any progress on Gypsy Rose?
> *


thanks for the props on *Rose Red* brother and the Gypsy Rose is on the back burner until i get some supplys that will help me hook up the paint job..as soon as i have some progress ill post em up brother......


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

caddy lookin clean homie keep up the great work


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 20 2009, 10:01 PM~13343278
> *caddy lookin clean homie keep up the great work
> *


thank you borther ill have some progress pics in a while.....


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

I hope to have this build completed by tomorrow here is what i got done tonite


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

brother rich your not going with the blacked out mag wheels now ? it looks good sitting on them deep spokes and all that flower work looks nice good job !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thats sik bro, nice work.


----------



## Supreme Bicycle (Jul 22, 2008)

the 59 is my project and the glasshouse,the el camino,and the caddy is my dads project :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

DAMN BRO!! THAT'S COMING OUT NICE!! LOOKS COMPLETE ALREADY & I AGREE WITH MINI, LEAVE THE DEEP DISH SPOKES.


OH, ILL HAVE SOME UPDATES ON THE RIG SOON :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey big dawg the ride is coming out really nice man. Thats a school session right there homie. GREAT JOB HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks guys on the props!!!!! ill have this one done hopefully by tonight....




> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Mar 26 2009, 04:10 AM~13393970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont konw if you can see in the pics the caddy is sitting on the front half of the trailer... :biggrin: cant wait to see what you have done......


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supreme Bicycle_@Mar 26 2009, 07:22 AM~13395006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like you have a couple of fun project ahead of you... if you need help with anything just ask .


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 20 2009, 07:43 AM~13335026
> *Vicatin and Newcastles don't mix.....
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


HAHAHAHAHA!! SOOO TRUE!! :biggrin: 
LOOKING GOOD PRIMO


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 26 2009, 09:38 AM~13396197
> *HAHAHAHAHA!! SOOO TRUE!! :biggrin:
> LOOKING GOOD PRIMO
> *


Gracias Primo.... :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT LOOKS BAD ASS BRO!! GOOD WORK ON THE INTERIOR AND BODY!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 26 2009, 09:45 AM~13396260
> *THAT LOOKS BAD ASS BRO!! GOOD WORK ON THE INTERIOR AND BODY!!!
> *


Thanks wonderbread..


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 26 2009, 10:24 AM~13396064
> *
> i dont konw if you can see in the pics the caddy is sitting on the front half of the trailer... :biggrin: cant wait to see what you have done......
> *


Haven't really done much to it. Still thinking of more ideas for it.


----------



## Supreme Bicycle (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 26 2009, 10:27 AM~13396089
> *looks like you have a couple of fun project ahead of you... if you need help with anything just ask .
> *


THANKS,THE ONLY HARD PART FOR ME IS THE PAINTING,BUT WHEN IT COMES TO THE GLUING,I COULD DO IT QUICK,CUZ I ALREADY KNO WHERE EVERYTHING GOES,BUT THANKS FOR OFFERING :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

This is the first car that i have ever painted with a airbrush....BIG THANKS to MR BIGGS for showing me how to use a gun... so here it is still needs to be cleared and bmf..... 



































More to come real soon..... :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YO CAMBODIAN...LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT CAME OUT REALLY WELL!! NICE COLOR BRO!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Man I cannot wait to get an airbrush!!!! Lookin real good homie!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

looking good VC.....my 55 looking good........... :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thank you brothers</span> :cheesy: :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Mar 27 2009, 07:18 PM~13411887--><div class=\'quotetop\'>QUOTE(lowridermodels @ Mar 27 2009, 07:18 PM) [snapback]13411887[/snapback]</div><div class=\'quotemain\'>YO CAMBODIAN...LOOKS GOOD!
> [/b]_


_
........GOOT DEAWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!




Originally posted by darkside [email protected] 27 2009, 08:26 PM~13412521
*THAT CAME OUT REALLY WELL!! NICE COLOR BRO!!
*

Click to expand...

thank you bro ill have to get the name of the paint color from biggs i forgot the exact name..




Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2009, 08:29 PM~13412560
*Man I cannot wait to get an airbrush!!!! Lookin real good homie!!! 
*

Click to expand...

bro let me tell you after using the airbrush at biggs. i got home and ordered mine online once i get it i will never paint a car with a can again... 

<!--QuoteBegin-RaiderPride_@Mar 27 2009, 08:35 PM~13412607
*<span style=\'color:red\'>looking good VC**.....my 55 looking good........... :biggrin:
*[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: and :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 27 2009, 07:58 PM~13411703
> *This is the first car that i have ever painted with a airbrush....BIG THANKS to MR BIGGS for showing me how to use a gun... so here it is still needs to be cleared and bmf.....
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK BRO!! IT CAME OUT CLEAN


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

looking good, but a pearl over that dark shade of red would pop!!!!

hit up Biggs....


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 28 2009, 05:22 AM~13414668
> *looking good, but a pearl over that dark shade of red would pop!!!!
> 
> hit up Biggs....
> *


i think we will be clearing it next weekend im putting on the bmf now.... it already has pearl in it if im not mistaken?? i could be wrong... biggs said it would hella pop when we put the clear in it the pics dont do it color justice!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

NICE WORK BROTHER


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 27 2009, 10:58 PM~13411703
> *This is the first car that i have ever painted with a airbrush....BIG THANKS to MR BIGGS for showing me how to use a gun... so here it is still needs to be cleared and bmf.....
> 
> 
> ...




nice work with that air brush bro


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thank you brothers im doing the bmf on the pan now then i have a bday party for my wifes cousin. Im taking my time on this one here is what i have done on the pan.....

















i know its not much but im happy with what i have done


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

CLEAN!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

here is the direction im thinking of going with this one but still not sure????


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I LIKE IT!! JUST NEED DEEP DISH RIMS IN THE BACK.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 28 2009, 11:56 AM~13416764
> *I LIKE IT!! JUST NEED DEEP DISH RIMS IN THE BACK.
> *


Im going to have to go rim shopping :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 28 2009, 12:57 PM~13416771
> *Im going to have to go rim shopping  :0 :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I THINK I GOT SOME LIPS FROM OTHER RIMS IF YOU WANT?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT ANY OF THESE


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 28 2009, 03:22 PM~13416944
> *LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT ANY OF THESE
> 
> 
> ...



CHRIS WHAT YOU WANT FOR ALL THEM ???????


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 28 2009, 01:23 PM~13416952
> *CHRIS  WHAT  YOU  WANT  FOR  ALL THEM ???????
> *


 :biggrin: I HAD A FEELING THIS WOULD HAPPEN. SORRY BRO MAYBE 1 OR 2 SETS BUT NOT ALL. I STILL HAVE A LOT TO WORK WITH


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

DAM BRO!! YOUR STOCKING UP!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 28 2009, 02:07 PM~13417176
> *  DAM BRO!! YOUR STOCKING UP!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:0 And thats after this fool gave me like 6 or 7 set to get started with my collection. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 28 2009, 02:42 PM~13417404
> *:0 And thats after this fool gave me like 6 or 7 set to get started with my collection.  :biggrin:
> *


Yet you call me a fool 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' good bro!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 28 2009, 01:22 PM~13416944
> *LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT ANY OF THESE
> 
> 
> ...



remind me to go shopping at your pad when we're down their for the show...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 28 2009, 03:24 PM~13417661
> *remind me to go shopping at your pad when we're down their for the show...
> *


Haha!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 28 2009, 01:22 PM~13416944
> *LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT ANY OF THESE
> 
> 
> ...


Second pic, 2nd from the right. How much shipped? :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 28 2009, 11:37 PM~13419721
> *Second pic, 2nd from the right. How much shipped? :biggrin:
> *


Aoshima wheels. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

RICHARD, THAT CAR IS LOOKING KICK ASS!!!!
DAMN CHRIS, GOT ENOUGH RIMS??


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 28 2009, 10:37 PM~13420584
> *RICHARD, THAT CAR IS LOOKING KICK ASS!!!!
> DAMN CHRIS, GOT ENOUGH RIMS??
> *


That's just like half of what I got bro. I Still got lots more.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 28 2009, 09:58 PM~13420758
> *That's just like half of what I got bro. I Still got lots more.
> *


Holly $hit Chris thats a bunch of good looking wheels i think i have a few more sets of wheels around here some where i just have to look. there is a few of your wheel you have that i like maybe we can trade ill get all my wheel lined up tomorrow and ill post them up i think i posted some up in the past ill look...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 28 2009, 11:41 PM~13420999
> *Holly $hit Chris thats a bunch of good looking wheels i think i have a few more sets of wheels around here some where i just have to look. there is a few of your wheel you have that i like maybe we can trade ill get all my wheel lined up tomorrow and ill post them up i think i posted some up in the past ill look...
> *


It's all good bro, let me know witch ones you like I'll bring them up next weekend.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 28 2009, 08:37 PM~13419721
> *Second pic, 2nd from the right. How much shipped? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Those are from my hilux kit I'm building but, make an offer :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Chris bring the wheels in the first pic on the left the gold ones i think they are rays wheels??? and are the 5th wheels from the left to right on the same pic are those wheels 2 peace????


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 29 2009, 10:59 AM~13422764
> *Chris bring the wheels in the first pic on the left the gold ones i think they are rays wheels??? and are the 5th wheels from the left to right on the same pic are those wheels 2 peace????
> *


Cool, Yeah their a 2 piece.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 29 2009, 10:07 AM~13422807
> *Cool, Yeah their a 2 piece.
> *


can you bring those two sets up this weekend???


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 29 2009, 11:17 AM~13422852
> *can you bring those two sets up this weekend???
> *


YUP :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 15 2009, 12:27 AM~13006859
> *So im a little upset i forgot that the trunk hasnt been cleared and as i was moving it i touched and smugged the gel so im going to just have to redo the trunk.....
> 
> 
> ...


ANY UPDATES ON THIS ONE


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 29 2009, 11:09 AM~13423146
> *ANY UPDATES ON THIS ONE
> *


i had to strip the trunk im waiting for my airbrush to get here so i can throw down with that no more spray can for me i may even do the roof over not sure yet..... sorry i didnt get to make it yesterday brother.... i got a 30 pack of miller light and we drank the whole thing lol plus two 12 packs of corona and two of new castle....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 29 2009, 12:22 PM~13423227
> *i had to strip the trunk im waiting for my airbrush to get here so i can throw down with that no more spray can for me i may even do the roof over not sure yet..... sorry i didnt get to make it yesterday brother.... i got a 30 pack of miller light and we drank the whole thing lol plus two 12 packs of corona and two of new castle....
> *


 :0 :h5:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 29 2009, 11:34 AM~13423285
> *:0     :h5:
> *


ya it was fun we played our guitars and ukellele and when your drunk they sound great lol...that happends when your family is hawaiian


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 29 2009, 01:02 PM~13423400
> *ya it was fun we played our guitars and ukellele and when your drunk they sound great lol...that happends when your family is hawaiian
> *


 :biggrin: BEING DRUNK CAN BE FUN :roflmao:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 29 2009, 12:29 PM~13423567
> *:biggrin:  BEING DRUNK CAN BE FUN  :roflmao:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: especially when your with good friends or family


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 29 2009, 12:22 PM~13423227
> *i had to strip the trunk im waiting for my airbrush to get here so i can throw down with that no more spray can for me i may even do the roof over not sure yet..... sorry i didnt get to make it yesterday brother.... i got a 30 pack of miller light and we drank the whole thing lol plus two 12 packs of corona and two of new castle....
> *



damn, heard about your night out with Biggs in Pasadena the other night...... we all gonna have to get together one of these weekends and all go out....MC562 can be the designated driver (he don't drink).......


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 29 2009, 01:42 PM~13423949
> *damn, heard about your night out with Biggs in Pasadena the other night...... we all gonna have to get together one of these weekends and all go out....MC562 can be the designated driver (he don't drink).......
> *


Im down when ever you guys want just let me know when :cheesy:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 29 2009, 02:51 PM~13423985
> *Im down when ever you guys want just let me know when :cheesy:
> *


A FELLAS DONT FORGET ABOUT THE REST OF THE HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Mar 29 2009, 02:59 PM~13424324
> *A FELLAS DONT FORGET ABOUT THE REST OF THE HOMIES :biggrin:
> *



X2! :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Mar 29 2009, 03:59 PM~13424324
> *A FELLAS DONT FORGET ABOUT THE REST OF THE HOMIES :biggrin:
> *




that's what I ment to say,,,, all the MCBA family drinking outing, should make for some nice pics to post


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 29 2009, 04:56 PM~13424738
> *that's what I ment to say,,,, all the MCBA family drinking outing, should make for some nice pics to post
> *


 :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 29 2009, 04:56 PM~13424738
> *that's what I ment to say,,,, all the MCBA family drinking outing, should make for some nice pics to post
> *



Biggs is buying :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 29 2009, 05:33 PM~13424994
> *Biggs is buying :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 HELL YEAH!!!!!!! :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 29 2009, 06:53 PM~13425134
> *:0  :0  HELL YEAH!!!!!!!  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


YYYYYYYEEEEEEEAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 29 2009, 05:33 PM~13424994
> *Biggs is buying :biggrin:
> *


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

just say when :cheesy:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Saturday night in Stockton!!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 30 2009, 05:51 AM~13429780
> *Saturday night in Stockton!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YALL R GOING TO STOCKTON? :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 30 2009, 06:53 AM~13429790
> *YALL R GOING TO STOCKTON? :0
> *


Yea, Biggs, Roger and me are gonna roll out.......gonna kidnap Roger so he can't back out


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 30 2009, 05:55 AM~13429804
> *Yea, Biggs, Roger and me are gonna roll out.......gonna kidnap Roger so he can't back out
> *


KOO ILL BE THERE!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

so u guys comeing are comeing to the stockton show on SUNDAY THE 5TH??


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 30 2009, 07:02 AM~13430291
> *so u guys comeing are comeing to the stockton show on SUNDAY THE 5TH??
> *



ILL BE IN MERCED ON FRIDAY...OKIEE AL IS HAVING A BIG MODEL SWAPMEET ON SATURDAY AT HIS HOUSE....HE WILL BE SERVING LUNCH FOR EVERYONE!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 30 2009, 07:02 AM~13430291
> *so u guys comeing are comeing to the stockton show on SUNDAY THE 5TH??
> *


 :angry:  i wont be able to make it up to this one cuz its my babys bday she will be turning 4 years old so ill be at the science discovery museum :cheesy:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Apr 13 2009, 12:39 PM~13562783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i like that you wanted to post up a pic of yourself on my page but whos your boyfriend behind you??????


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

i know there was onlyy two beds and three of you in the room......


never mind, don't wanna know where the third one slept last night..... :barf: :barf: :barf: hno: hno:


----------



## DALLAS COWBOYS #1 (Oct 31, 2008)

HOW IS THE ROSE COMING ALONG SO FAR?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

I had put it aside but after texting with one of my boys (RaiderPride) he talked me into bringing it back out ill have some updates very soon.............stay tuned..... ill be working on it all day today.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 6 2009, 11:58 AM~13804311
> *I had put it aside but after texting with one of my boys (RaiderPride) he talked me into bringing it back out ill have some updates very soon.............stay tuned..... ill be working on it all day today.
> *


CAnt wit to see homie!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 6 2009, 11:17 AM~13804523
> *CAnt wit to see homie!!!
> *


Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol im working on it now i stripped the truck and the sides and im touching up the roof ill have it ready for primer by tomorrow i hope!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Cool!!! Progress is all we want to see. That was a badazz ride to begin with so I am sure it is gonna look even better man.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+May 6 2009, 11:58 AM~13804311-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get to work dammit :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 6 2009, 05:12 PM~13807373
> *Get to work dammit  :biggrin:
> *


Oh calm your azz down Rafa.. I gots plenty of time. I dont know about you, but piecing shit together is all thats left homie. Don't trip bro....Minez will be done.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 6 2009, 05:14 PM~13807399
> *Oh calm your azz down Rafa.. I gots plenty of time. I dont know about you, but piecing shit together is all thats left homie. Don't trip bro....Minez will be done.
> *


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Cant wait to see more on Gypsy Rose brother!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

im at work working on it now :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 6 2009, 11:58 AM~13804311
> *I had put it aside but after texting with one of my boys (RaiderPride) he talked me into bringing it back out ill have some updates very soon.............stay tuned..... ill be working on it all day today.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


glad to help you out in my drunken texting!!!!!!

Cinco de Mayo

 

lets see some pics


----------



## DALLAS COWBOYS #1 (Oct 31, 2008)

KOO KOO HOPE IT COMES ALONG REAL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Whats crackin bro?? :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 7 2009, 05:32 PM~13819895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL just working bro i hope to have some pics of gypsy rose up tonite thats if we dont go out to dinner and grab a couple of beers with biggs


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

I wasnt happy with the first gypsy rose so i kinda decided to start over from scratch since the real gypsy rose is a regular 64 impala and not an SS. i have added the side moldings on another model and just primed it. Tomorrow when i get out of work i will start to lay down the paint. here are some pics sorry for the quality i left my cord to download the pics from my camera at work so these are from my phone.....


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Can I buy the old gypsy Rose off of you when your done???


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

I might still finish it one will be done with gel pen and spray can the other will be done by air brush.. its not hard to do a top like that brother next time we are together ill bring my pens and we can throw down or you have my number ill walk you threw it........


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 15 2009, 11:05 PM~13902719
> *I might still finish it one will be done with gel pen and spray can the other will be done by air brush.. its not hard to do a top like that brother next time we are together ill bring my pens and we can throw down or you have my number ill walk you threw it........
> *


sounds good homie..I will PM you dawg so we can figure out when to do this. thanks man.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 15 2009, 10:07 PM~13902737
> *sounds good homie..I will PM you dawg so we can figure out when to do this. thanks man.
> *


All good brother im thinking of making one into a hopper????? i need to go pic up a 7 channel remote! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 15 2009, 11:09 PM~13902745
> *All good brother im thinking of making one into a hopper????? i need to go pic up a 7 channel remote! :biggrin:
> *


Nice dawg. Why not..... I cant wait to see either one of them completed man. Already lookin real sick so I can only imagine what the ed result will be.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks bro ill be hitting this one hard not going to touch anything till im done with one of these


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Smart man homie. I am gonna start rippin on this impala build soon and then on to the rest for the year. I already got 09 planned out.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

right on brother i was going to join but i want to focus on this build i will take my time and do it up right.......


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 15 2009, 11:29 PM~13902850
> *right on brother i was going to join but i want to focus on this build i will take my time and do it up write.......
> *


I respect that homie. Like I said your smart for not getting too many going. That way you can detail them roses good man.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

thank you bro!!!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

a little project i am working on with biggs


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is bad ass!!!!!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 1 2009, 12:02 PM~14062910
> *That is bad ass!!!!!!!
> *



thanks bro i got the wires on it now with kos and i took the slicks off of it so next is paint and bmf then clear.......


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

got the wheels working right here are a few pics of the car before paint


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin reaaaaaal nice homie!!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 1 2009, 03:29 PM~14064886
> *Lookin reaaaaaal nice homie!!!!!
> *


thanks bro i know it doesnt look very impressive but its got about 12 hrs worth of work already. alot of modification but it will get there........


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You picked a color for it??


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 1 2009, 03:39 PM~14064987
> *You picked a color for it??
> *


not yet not sure what we will do with it im sure biggs has something in mind.... biggs will be laying down the paint ill do the bmf and he will drop the clear on it,. this little project is so that we have something to play with when we go to the shows.......


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yeah bro.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 1 2009, 04:37 PM~14064970
> *thanks bro i know it doesnt look very impressive but its got about 12 hrs worth of work already. alot of modification but it will get there........
> *


shit dawg. Just seein what it looks like now and knowing what you and Biggs are capable of......This ride is gonna be tight as hell.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 1 2009, 04:55 PM~14065732
> *shit dawg. Just seein what it looks like now and knowing what you and Biggs are capable of......This ride is gonna be tight as hell.
> *


thanks bro this will be done very soon so lets see what the big dog has planned for paint.....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THATS BAD ASS PRIMO!!!!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 1 2009, 08:50 PM~14068596
> *THATS BAD ASS PRIMO!!!!!!!
> *



thanks bro!!!! heres a little video from work today..... testing to see if the wheels would stay on..... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

FUCKING A...ITS A BAD ASS REMOTE!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LMAO , that is fuckin sick bro!!! Im likin that.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

lol thanks guys im taking it over to biggs tomorrow for some paint......


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

crazy fuckr.....too much time on your hands.....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

damn crazy cambodian LOL fuckin sick work brother


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks guys im laying down the primer now then im off to disneyland with my kiddo and then ill drop it off at biggs house.........


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 5 2009, 05:58 AM~14102381
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: whats up brother!!!!!!!! :roflmao: getting your posts up?????


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

'70 Monte drifter!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:wave: CAMBODIAN!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

First completed build for 09. :0 
Cararo Z-28 chrome yellow, mat black gut's and undies, chrome shifter and breaker,breaker antenna. alteza style real lights and a porsche gamballa rear wing along with goodyear GT radials.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2009, 01:56 AM~14500278
> *First completed build for 09.  :0
> Cararo Z-28 chrome yellow, mat black gut's and undies, chrome shifter and breaker,breaker antenna. alteza style real lights and a porsche gamballa rear wing along with goodyear GT radials.
> 
> ...



Thats 1 of the first 1/24 scale snap kits i ever bought for my self ! It was 1982 ! Thats awsome even if we are just teaseing him about a finished build ! :biggrin:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 7 2009, 10:52 PM~12639656
> *phone  wire    for the  battery    is  tad out  of  scale  !  But the  wire  i use  works  great  and  it  works  great  with the  photoetch  terminals  really  good ! I'll  get    a  roll  tommrow    PM  me  your  addy  and  i'll  send  you  a  sample  !
> 
> And  yes  that  a  custom  70  impala  wagon !
> ...


This is a really nice wagon :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 17 2009, 03:16 AM~14501048
> *Thats  1  of  the  first  1/24 scale  snap  kits  i  ever  bought  for  my  self  !  It  was  1982 !  Thats awsome  even  if  we  are  just  teaseing  him  about  a  finished  build  !  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Mini it was a fun build i did it the other day that tribal dogg frame dragger mad indian bigg D aj128 and a few other fellas were at biggs house building i ran out of white primer for a caddy im doing and i had nothing to do except watch these guys throw down on their plastic so i decided to put this kit together so i could have something to do.........and while messing around in the chop shop yesterday we decided it would be funny to post my first completed build for 09.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 17 2009, 07:52 AM~14502335
> *Thanks Mini it was a fun build i did it the other day that tribal dogg frame dragger mad indian bigg D aj128 and a few other fellas were at biggs house building i ran out of white primer for a caddy im doing and i had nothing to do except watch these guys throw down on their plastic so i decided to put this kit together so i could have something to do.........and while messing around in the chop shop yesterday we decided it would be funny to post my first completed build for 09.
> *


 :0 looks good for a first build of 09 brutha.....you going to biggs pad tommorow?  :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 17 2009, 08:54 AM~14502352
> *:0 looks good for a first build of 09 brutha.....you going to biggs pad tommorow?   :biggrin:
> *


not sure if ill be there tomorrow ill be there tonite for a bit im giving primo to single pimp sofas one for the living room the other for his room..... saturday i think ill be painting the exterior of the house...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 17 2009, 07:57 AM~14502368
> *not sure if ill be there tomorrow ill be there tonite for a bit im giving primo to single pimp sofas one for the living room the other for his room..... saturday i think ill be painting the exterior of the house...
> *


right right.....ill be going over there tommorow afternoon...the meeting @pegasus is tommorow night as well!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 17 2009, 08:58 AM~14502379
> *right right.....ill be going over there tommorow afternoon...the meeting @pegasus is tommorow night as well!
> *


i will be there for the meeting tomorrow for sure...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 17 2009, 08:03 AM~14502430
> *i will be there for the meeting tomorrow for sure...
> *


ok see ya at the meeting bro!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Sup bro?? Hows everything going man?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 17 2009, 10:36 AM~14503228
> *Sup bro?? Hows everything going man?
> *


everything is good bro my girls are in hawaii so i have been home alone ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! party time lol..... no but just been kicking it with biggs and roger and the rest of the fellas that come over..... how you been bro.... what you have on the table?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 17 2009, 12:38 PM~14504486
> *everything is good bro my girls are in hawaii so i have been home alone ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! party time lol..... no but just been kicking it with biggs and roger and the rest of the fellas that come over..... how you been bro.... what you have on the table?
> *


Everyone needs a little break here and there man. Hawaii though huh? Nice. I'm aight dawg. Doin whatever I gotta do homie. Right now I got a 62 corvette for someone else, a 66 mustang that I am teachin the wifey how to build with, and gotta get ready for the Elco buildoff. I just cut out the trunk on the vette last night, still gotta do the doors, then start the interior.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

firme!!!!!!!!! thats good your getting the family involved. year elco you going to do???? im going to do the EL COCHINO phantom. ill try to get pics up tonite...... 1970 impala....


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 17 2009, 01:31 PM~14504989
> *firme!!!!!!!!! thats good your getting the family involved. year elco you going to do???? im going to do the EL COCHINO phantom. ill try to get pics up tonite...... 1970 impala....
> *


I figured you were gonna do something insane... :biggrin: . I am gonna do the revell 1966 2in1 kit. Gonna start researchin here in a couple days .


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 17 2009, 09:03 AM~14502430
> *i will be there for the meeting tomorrow for sure...
> *


Come pick me up primo :0 just kiddin :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 17 2009, 06:13 PM~14507310
> *Come pick me up primo :0  just kiddin  :biggrin:
> *


He said he would right after you come pick me up!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 17 2009, 06:21 PM~14507362
> *He said he would right after you come pick me up!! :biggrin:
> *


Right........ :twak:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 17 2009, 08:10 PM~14507694
> *Right........ :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

maro looks good homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Whats crackin fool?!?! :wave:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks for the comments on the car guys and sorry i didnt see this sooner otherwise i would of gone to pick you up chris and patrick i dont know if chris has that kind of cash to drive his big ass truck to pick you up.........lol but next time its on primo!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i don't have that kind off $$$. thanks primo, that would be cool but thats WAY out of the way for you. i'll drive up their for the next one.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 16 2009, 11:56 PM~14500278
> *First completed build for 09.  :0
> Cararo Z-28 chrome yellow, mat black gut's and undies, chrome shifter and breaker,breaker antenna. alteza style real lights and a porsche gamballa rear wing along with goodyear GT radials.
> 
> ...



I WAS HONORED ENOUGH TO SEE THIS WORK OF ART COME TOGETHER RIGHT BEFORE MY EYES!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for coming over the house fellas raider pride, tribel dogg and mad indian


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 19 2009, 11:35 PM~14522674
> *Thanks for coming over the house fellas raider pride, tribel dogg and mad indian
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a great time. I need a damn pool over here right now. Still about 99 degrees here right now?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

pool was like 85 degrees all day wish you guys lived closer bro had a blast


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 19 2009, 11:44 PM~14522706
> *pool was like 85 degrees all day wish you guys lived closer bro had a blast
> *


soon enough bro. Tryin to get back to SD and stuff man. It is in the plans homie. N trust me I will be in the pool with a beer too. Well....The shallow end...Im short. haha.


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

Undercover thanks for having us over it was cool man.sorry I didn't get it the pool but next time we will be prepared and I will get in that watter. The girl wanted to get in but didn't have extra clothes but it will taken care of next time bro.hey was that blonde gal your girl? Man she was a trip mam lol :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 19 2009, 10:35 PM~14522674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 that guy in the middle out of the pool looks like some guy named alfred i know the two in the pool but not the one outside


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

that white girls was Als wifes friend and bigdogg that is alfred outside of the pool he is mad indian on here....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THATS COOL A POOL PARTY


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 20 2009, 02:25 PM~14527553
> *THATS COOL A POOL PARTY
> *


not a pool party bro just a few people showed up!!!!! If it was a pool party the pool would look like bean dip...... we wouldnt be able to swim.....

heres a pic of a party at my house..........


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 1 2009, 11:35 PM~14522674
> *Thanks for coming over the house fellas raider pride, tribel dogg and mad indian
> 
> 
> ...


Where was this picture take???? Seaworld.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 20 2009, 04:31 PM~14529016
> *Where was this picture take???? Seaworld.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 20 2009, 04:31 PM~14529016
> *Where was this picture take???? Seaworld.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 20 2009, 03:28 PM~14528230
> *not a pool party bro just a few people showed up!!!!! If it was a pool party the pool would look like bean dip...... we wouldnt be able to swim.....
> 
> heres a pic of a party at my house..........
> ...


There is still room for some more people up there. I will grab the fam and be right over next time. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 20 2009, 04:34 PM~14529051
> *There is still room for some more people up there. I will grab the fam and be right over next time.  :biggrin:
> *


sounds good to me brother!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 20 2009, 04:36 PM~14529070
> *sounds good to me brother!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 20 2009, 04:31 PM~14529016
> *Where was this picture take???? Seaworld.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 20 2009, 09:17 PM~14532808
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you cant see me, cant stop wont stop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 20 2009, 05:31 PM~14529016
> *Where was this picture take???? Seaworld.
> *


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 20 2009, 09:32 PM~14533064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


que onda primo!!!!!!!! thats some funny shit


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 20 2009, 05:31 PM~14529016
> *Where was this picture take???? Seaworld.
> *



:rofl: your a foo for that one carnal


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

UPDATES??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 25 2009, 11:51 PM~14583023
> *UPDATES???  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I have been working on stuff just puting it in other topics ill update tomorrow for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+Jul 25 2009, 11:55 PM~14583048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL fuckers!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Sorry Primo Had too! Too easy


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 26 2009, 12:02 AM~14583084
> *Sorry Primo Had too! Too easy
> *


all good brother i feel ya!!!!!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 20 2009, 09:32 PM~14533064
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what's Marcus laughing at?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 26 2009, 10:45 AM~14585117
> *what's Marcus laughing at?
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Jul 26 2009, 10:45 AM~14585117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUP's!!!!! :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 26 2009, 01:26 PM~14585969
> *FUP's!!!!! :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: why you getting all mad cuz of the chango?????


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 25 2009, 11:52 PM~14583031
> *I have been working on stuff just puting it in other topics ill update tomorrow for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:angry: 

HELLO U MEANT TOMORROW TOMORROW OR WHAT???


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 26 2009, 10:51 PM~14590280
> *:angry:
> 
> HELLO U MEANT TOMORROW TOMORROW OR WHAT???
> *


dee,go to sleep.lol :uh:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 26 2009, 10:51 PM~14590280
> *:angry:
> 
> HELLO U MEANT TOMORROW TOMORROW OR WHAT???
> *


which car do you want to see LOL right now right now???? my bad had a long day at the office sold two cars today and one yesterday. im all burnt out...............


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 26 2009, 10:55 PM~14590317
> *which car do you want to see LOL right now right now???? my bad had a long day at the office sold two cars today and one yesterday. im all burnt out...............
> *



NOW U SELLING CARS YOU HAVENT EVEN BUILT YET????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gees :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 26 2009, 10:57 PM~14590331
> *NOW U SELLING CARS YOU HAVENT EVEN BUILT YET????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gees  :biggrin:
> *


LOL ya huh thats how good my work is........................ All the cars i sold this weekend were cash for clunkers and there is like 45 extra mins of paperwork and when you are dealing with people who just dont understand what is needed to get the deal done it makes it that much more of a pain in the ass........... i put in like 30hrs in the last 3 days and i open again tomorrow............ :angry:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 26 2009, 11:02 PM~14590354
> *LOL ya huh thats how good my work is........................ All the cars i sold this weekend were cash for clunkers and there is like 45 extra mins of paperwork and when you are dealing with people who just dont understand what is needed to get the deal done it makes it that much more of a pain in the ass...........  i put in like 30hrs in the last 3 days and i open again tomorrow............ :angry:
> *


Damn primo your puttin in some hours bro. That sucks. Sorry to hear that primo!!!! I haven't build a damn thing either yet.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Jul 26 2009, 11:07 PM~14590385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its all good Primo just got to do what i have to do to try to keep my job...... if anyone needs a toyota or a scion let me know i can hook it up if you in California.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

How much do a scion run for bro??


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 26 2009, 11:14 PM~14590451
> *How much do a scion run for bro??
> *


29.99, good deal. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 26 2009, 11:14 PM~14590451
> *How much do a scion run for bro??
> *


depends on what you want scion xb xd or tc


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 26 2009, 11:12 PM~14590428
> *whats up Wonderbread!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


Tired as fuck bro. Tryin to come up with some extra cheddar for the show.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 26 2009, 11:16 PM~14590458
> *depends on what you want scion xb xd or tc
> *


shit dawg I dont know. Just tryin to see what they run for homie. If I lived in Cali I would come up n see what you could do for me


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

oh my bad they are from 15k to 18k


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 26 2009, 11:17 PM~14590466
> *Tired as fuck bro. Tryin to come up with some extra cheddar for the show.
> *


I hear you there brother Im broke as a joke right now.... i was even thinking of selling some of my unopend kits but i just cant do it.....


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 26 2009, 11:30 PM~14590557
> *oh my bad they are from 15k to 18k
> *





KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


I want a blue one!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 26 2009, 11:36 PM~14590604
> *KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
> I want a blue one!
> *


done brother!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

I'll talk to you in SD! might be looking at some trucks soon.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 26 2009, 11:38 PM~14590623
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I'll talk to you in SD! might be looking at some trucks soon.
> *


for sure bro we will see if i still have my hale by then lol


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

awww shit did u really sell them 3 cars this weeeknd??? or did they just come up missing thats y u had allot of paper work to do?? :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 26 2009, 11:40 PM~14590646
> *awww shit did u really sell them 3 cars this weeeknd??? or did they just come up missing thats y u had allot of paper work to do??  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


i sold them but were not selling the cars that the dealership is used to selling so if anyone gets the boot it will be me but we will see???????


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 26 2009, 11:42 PM~14590664
> *i sold them but were not selling the cars that the dealership is used to selling so if anyone gets the boot it will be me but we will see???????
> *


15 or 16k?? Dawg I didnt know that they were that price. Not too bad. Tell you what homie. I know a homeboy out there that is lookin to get a whip soon and I might just send him your way bro. I will let you know. Figure out how to sell me one over here in AZ though!!!! lol.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

sounds good brother and ill see what i can do !!!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 27 2009, 12:06 AM~14590763
> *sounds good brother and ill see what i can do !!!!!!
> *


  .


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 26 2009, 10:51 PM~14590280
> *:angry:
> 
> HELLO U MEANT TOMORROW TOMORROW OR WHAT???
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 28 2009, 10:04 PM~14611725
> *:biggrin:
> *


This is what i got on my table right now!!!!!!!!!!!!

okay got EL COCHINO going today!!!!!!!!!!!! here is what i got as of now.










































































thanks for looking comments welcome!!!!! working on the box now......


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD PRIMO. :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

The box is trash your only suppose to build whatever was inside the box! Plus I already seen this Elco show me something ELSE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

thank you brother im almost done with the bed now.....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 28 2009, 10:10 PM~14611805
> *The box is trash your only suppose to build whatever was inside the box! Plus I already seen this Elco show me something ELSE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 28 2009, 11:06 PM~14611753
> *This is what i got on my table right now!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> okay got EL COCHINO going today!!!!!!!!!!!! here is what i got as of now.
> ...


HERE'S SOME INSPRIATION PRIMO


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 28 2009, 10:10 PM~14611805
> *The box is trash your only suppose to build whatever was inside the box! Plus I already seen this Elco show me something ELSE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


uploading some pics now
hno: hno:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 28 2009, 10:15 PM~14611899
> *HERE'S SOME INSPRIATION PRIMO
> 
> 
> ...


thank you primo thats a nice looking ride


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 28 2009, 11:25 PM~14612022
> *thank you primo thats a nice looking ride
> *


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

here are where some of my projects are first off is rose red 95% done will be shown in sd had to be recleared and i need to insert the glass....... 


















here is Gypsy rose take 2 made a ss into a non ss


















here is where i am on the cheech and chong van


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THAT'S FIRME PRIMO!! NICE WORK!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 :0 DDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMM THAT IS SICK PRIMO!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

thank you primos now that they are out i will be putting in some time on them......


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 28 2009, 10:15 PM~14611899
> *HERE'S SOME INSPRIATION PRIMO
> 
> 
> ...


Cool idea Richard. Should be nice when done.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

YEAH THAT"S WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT PRIMO Nice work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truscale+Jul 28 2009, 10:56 PM~14612293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you brother!!!!!!!!!! im going to have to get the weed van done....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 28 2009, 10:06 PM~14611753
> *This is what i got on my table right now!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> okay got EL COCHINO going today!!!!!!!!!!!! here is what i got as of now.
> ...


I like it! Looks good!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 28 2009, 11:12 PM~14612420
> *I like it! Looks good!
> *


Thanks J!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 28 2009, 11:38 PM~14612158
> *here are where some of my projects are first off is rose red 95% done will be shown in sd had to be recleared and i need to insert the glass.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

well today was a crazy day for me. my dealership sold about 155 cars today which is good. i may have some bad news i have hit my quota which means i still have a job next month but means i probably will not get the time off to got to San Diego which makes me super pissed........I have been looking forward to this show and the bbq at Santiagos house. im still at work as i type this and dont think i will be home till about 2 or 3 in the am.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

for realz??? Damn bro. Is there anything you can do to get to the show? Or maybe just the BBQ n someone can enter your rides for you? I hope you can make it down brother. I am glad things are looking a little better at work though. Money is the most important thing along with a job in this jacked up economy. Keep us posted man. Lemme know if there is anything we can do for ya.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 31 2009, 11:55 PM~14644674
> *well today was a crazy day for me. my dealership sold about 155 cars today which is good. i may have some bad news i have hit my quota which means i still have a job next month but means i probably will not get the time off to got to San Diego which makes me super pissed........I have been looking forward to this show and the bbq at Santiagos house. im still at work as i type this and dont think i will be home till about 2 or 3 in the am.
> *


That fucking sucks bro!! I hate to hear that.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 31 2009, 11:55 PM~14644674
> *well today was a crazy day for me. my dealership sold about 155 cars today which is good. i may have some bad news i have hit my quota which means i still have a job next month but means i probably will not get the time off to got to San Diego which makes me super pissed........I have been looking forward to this show and the bbq at Santiagos house. im still at work as i type this and dont think i will be home till about 2 or 3 in the am.
> *



U gonna make me come down and break your leg so u can get some time off work again???

Anything for a homie!!!

 

if you cant make it, you know ur stuff can always make it down with one of us......


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Aug 1 2009, 05:19 AM~14645269
> *U gonna make me come down and break your leg so u can get some time off work again???
> 
> Anything for a homie!!!
> ...


im down to get my leg broken or even better yet hit me with your car at my work LOL..........im going to see what i can do maybe ill take the late shift on sunday drive up after work on saturday then leave early to make it back to work its only a 2 or 3 hr drive right? im even going to miss on of my friends wedding and me and the wife hooked them up............


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 1 2009, 11:18 PM~14650227
> *im down to get my leg broken or even better yet hit me with your car at my work LOL..........im going to see what i can do maybe ill take the late shift on sunday drive up after work on saturday then leave early to make it back to work its only a 2 or 3 hr drive right? im even going to miss on of my friends wedding and me and the wife hooked them up............
> *


Sucks bro. Well. let us all know homie. I hope you can make it down man. I am rollin back to AZ on Sunday too. Gonna be a long azz day.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 1 2009, 11:25 PM~14650265
> *Sucks bro. Well. let us all know homie. I hope you can make it down man. I am rollin back to AZ on Sunday too. Gonna be a long azz day.
> *


yup i hear you brother i have been at work all day i just got home. Fucken cars for cluncers is killing us i have 7 people coming in tomorrow to pic up cars if i sell 4 or 5 of those ill finally start making some good $$$$$ again........ so everyone cross your fingers for me and pray i get them done..............


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 1 2009, 11:29 PM~14650287
> *yup i hear you brother i have been at work all day i just got home. Fucken cars for cluncers is killing us i have 7 people coming in tomorrow to pic up cars if i sell 4 or 5 of those ill finally start making some good $$$$$ again........ so everyone cross your fingers for me and pray i get them done..............
> *


I thought that shit might have something to do with that man. Well I hope everything goes well for you bro. Money is what is important right now brother.... so handle your business.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 1 2009, 11:32 PM~14650310
> *I thought that shit might have something to do with that man. Well I hope everything goes well for you bro. Money is what is important right now brother.... so handle your business.
> *


thanks bos Ill bet back to the models sometime this week but as of now its all about making that money.........


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 1 2009, 11:34 PM~14650316
> *thanks bos Ill bet back to the models sometime this week but as of now its all about making that money.........
> *


money money.....yeah yeah!!! :biggrin: its that money money yeah yeah. lol. WWE moment.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Sucks about your job keeping you from a show U, but you got some sweet ass looking rides goin on in here bro. Im seriously lovin the Caddy. Good sh!t! :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Here is a little something i have been working on with biggs. Sneak Peak!!!!!!!

*CHOP SHOP PRODUCTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! presents *


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 12 2009, 03:05 PM~15061396
> *Here is a little something i have been working on with biggs. Sneak Peak!!!!!!!
> 
> CHOP SHOP PRODUCTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  presents
> ...


 :0 THAT'S FIRME PRIMO! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks primo still have a ton of ideas left to make this thing crazy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 12 2009, 03:33 PM~15061529
> *Thanks primo still have a ton of ideas left to make this thing crazy!!!!!!!!!!
> *


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT PRIMO!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 12 2009, 03:37 PM~15061548
> *CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT PRIMO!
> *


X2. Looks good brotha


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 12 2009, 05:17 PM~15062052
> *X2. Looks good brotha
> *


thanks primo i have been working my ass off on this one!!!!!! its all wireless and it will drive when im done with it!!!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is sweet as hell brother


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 12 2009, 10:59 PM~15064243
> *That is sweet as hell brother
> *


Thanks Rafa


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 12 2009, 03:05 PM~15061396
> *Here is a little something i have been working on with biggs. Sneak Peak!!!!!!!
> 
> CHOP SHOP PRODUCTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  presents
> ...


Sick work homie!!! You vanish and them throw a right hook huh??!!! Bad azz build brotha.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 12 2009, 12:05 PM~15061396
> *Here is a little something i have been working on with biggs. Sneak Peak!!!!!!!
> 
> CHOP SHOP PRODUCTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  presents
> ...


more pics please :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 12 2009, 03:05 PM~15061396
> *Here is a little something i have been working on with biggs. Sneak Peak!!!!!!!
> 
> CHOP SHOP PRODUCTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   presents
> ...


That looks very familiar! Hehehe... :biggrin:  
By the way is that the '77 caddy chassis I build or did you copy/paste? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+Sep 12 2009, 11:59 PM~15064484-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not the 77 caddi chassis its my own 1970 that im putting together ever since i saw your real deal bro i have wanted a model like that i have read all your youtube comments all your topics here on lil and i frequent your website i have learned alot from the pics that you have posted up the one thing i was stuck on and still kinda am to a point its the wireless stuff. but after i got the caddy i had a bit of a break threw. so in part yes it is some of your work but i have some things that i think i can improve on like the caddy you have in one of your topics that has the micro motors in the axle i am working on a 1/25 scale motor that will run a drive shaft and spin the pullys ect...... i have a rough mach up of a caddy motor right now ill try to get video up soon......


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Here are some pics of the 70


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

bro had time this week to start yours!!!!,shaved and under primer,next is the pearl white base,then who knows what !! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 sport coupe too


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thats awsome Gary thank you!!!!!!!!!!! i know what ever you do its going to be one of the focal points of my display case!!!!!!! i cant wait to see it :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2009, 12:59 PM~15067215
> *:0 sport coupe too
> *


Yup just like my 1:1 im going to have to repaint the model the color came out to dark my 1:1 is a lighter mint greeen from factory.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 13 2009, 10:03 AM~15067238
> *Yup just like my 1:1 im going to have to repaint the model the color came out to dark my 1:1 is a lighter mint greeen from factory.
> *



pics please :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2009, 01:05 PM~15067258
> *pics please  :biggrin:
> *


uploading pics now :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

here is the og color on my impala 








my uncle had the car painted back in the day to a slightly darker green and this car was my high school car so it got really tore up here are the pics of her as she sits in the front yard

























needs alot of work to get her back in her glory days but she will get there. i have to many projects to just focus on her i have these as well

































and there are two more at my shop a 11 window bus that is in the works of going to tribel dogg and a right hand drive bB that im putting together that is all wheel drive that i got from Japan


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 13 2009, 01:42 PM~15067477
> *here is the og color on my impala
> 
> 
> ...


Dam you Mexican Oky. Your yard looks almost as bad as mine. Looks like you have some fun projects Richard. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Sep 13 2009, 02:00 PM~15067601
> *Dam you Mexican Oky. Your yard looks almost as bad as mine. Looks like you have some fun projects Richard.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: Thanks brother i just wish i had more time and money to get them done  but ill get around to them!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2009, 02:08 PM~15067649
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks brah!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looking good bro...luv the veedubbs!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 13 2009, 12:21 PM~15066961
> *
> I'ts not the 77 caddi chassis its my own 1970 that im putting together ever since i saw your real deal bro i have wanted a model like that i have read all your youtube comments all your topics here on lil and i frequent your website i have learned alot from the pics that you have posted up the one thing i was stuck on and still kinda am to a point its the wireless stuff. but after i got the caddy i had a bit of a break threw. so in part yes it is some of your work but i have some things that i think i can improve on like the caddy you have in one of your topics that has the micro motors in the axle i am working on a 1/25 scale motor that will run a drive shaft and spin the pullys ect...... i have a rough mach up of a caddy motor right now ill try to get video up soon......
> *



Just messin' with you bro. :biggrin: :biggrin: Your setup sounds awesome!

I tried a setup with a drive shaft but wasn't happy with how it handled. The tiny gears I used in the housing couldn't handle the weight of the model and the gears got stripped. I def need better gears to pull it off.
The Caddy I'm building is not Real Deal II, it's an RC table top cruiser that needs to be pretty much maintaince free.
The solution of having two micro motors in the axle saved me lot's of headaches and works flawless especially since it's already sold and I don't like returns or pissed of customers :biggrin:   

Can't wait to see the progress!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Sep 13 2009, 02:18 PM~15067705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally hear you on the drive shaft idea being a pain. still have some kinks to work out and a few other set ups to try but it will get there. if its not to my liking ill try and try till i get it right. i worked on the front suspention for the 70 all day yesterday and didnt like the end result im stuck having a bit of builders block. how many functions will your caddy have ??????


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 13 2009, 12:51 PM~15067159
> *Here are some pics of the 70
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 14 2009, 06:33 PM~15080854
> *:0 NICE
> *


Thanks for the props bro and everyone who commented its always nice to know your hard work is appreciated!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 14 2009, 07:25 PM~15081489
> *Thanks for the props bro and everyone who commented its always nice to know your hard work is appreciated!!!
> *



 Much appreciated bro, very motivating to see that level off effort and innovation.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 14 2009, 08:57 PM~15082943
> * Much appreciated bro, very motivating to see that level off effort and innovation.
> *


Thank you brother cant wait to see what you do with that 70!!!!!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 14 2009, 06:32 PM~15080838
> *Thanks Marky Mark now you know why i wanted all those vw models you had!!!!!!
> I totally hear you on the drive shaft idea being a pain. still have some kinks to work out and a few other set ups to try but it will get there. if its not to my liking ill try and try till i get it right. i worked on the front suspention for the 70 all day yesterday and didnt like the end result im stuck having a bit of builders block. how many functions will your caddy have ??????
> *


The hydraulics on the Caddy only consist of 3 functions: left/ right side and one for lifting the front. It's the same setup as I did for the 1/12 Impala and I use the same 8 channel radio for it. Than there's one channel for driving and one for steering so that's five all together. I'm still deciding on adding a hopper motor but need to find a nice small one with enough torque.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Daaaaam Primo thats looking good. :0 

The Mad-Doctor...


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Ay bro!!! YOur work is lookin sick as hell man. Clean!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 14 2009, 08:33 PM~15080854
> *:0 NICE
> *


X 2 !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the props fellas....... and Biggs I like that name. Now the doctor is about to operate!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

70 Looks bitchin bro! however, i did notice some sinkholes (lil spots) on the rear pillar of the roof! didnt know if you saw them but i felt like i had to point it out!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 16 2009, 03:12 PM~15100545
> *70 Looks bitchin bro! however, i did notice some sinkholes (lil spots) on the rear pillar of the roof!  didnt know if you saw them but i felt like i had to point it out!
> *


Thanks brother i did notice them i will be repainting the car i wasnt happy with the color and the body still needs some more body work.......... Good looking out brother :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

just makin sure bro!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 16 2009, 05:22 PM~15101748
> *    just makin sure bro!
> *


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Got some new reading material from J town today :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 22 2009, 11:49 PM~15160773
> *Got some new reading material from J town today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 And suddenly... I want a '57 kit :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 22 2009, 11:52 PM~15160789
> *:0 And suddenly... I want a '57 kit :biggrin:
> *


its bad ass bro i feel the same way !!!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^Thats funny got a 57" Revell kit today.....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 22 2009, 11:49 PM~15160773
> *Got some new reading material from J town today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an old LRM Japan?
I'm counting the days...3 weeks and I'm back in Japan! Can't wait to check out the Osaka LRM show!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 23 2009, 04:56 AM~15161408
> *^Thats funny got a 57" Revell kit today.....
> *


its a sign!!!!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin: :yes: 



> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 23 2009, 05:05 AM~15161420
> *Is that an old LRM Japan?
> I'm counting the days...3 weeks and I'm back in Japan! Can't wait to check out the Osaka LRM show!
> *


No its the newest one I went to J Town in Down Town L.A. yesterday to get some noodles at one of my favorite Japanese noodle house and there’s a book store right in front so I went in and got this and an option magazine. They have tons of magazines there but kind of on the pricey side these two magazines alone were 26 bucks. but worth every cent............ :biggrin: ill ask my friends that live there if they are going to go to the show if they are ill make sure they meet with you they are very cool guys.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice rides homie.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 23 2009, 09:31 AM~15163002
> *Nice rides homie.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: Thanks bro!!!!!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 23 2009, 09:20 AM~15162874
> *its a sign!!!!!!!!!! :0  :biggrin: :yes:
> No its the newest one I went to J Town in Down Town L.A. yesterday to get some noodles at one of my favorite Japanese noodle house and there’s a book store right in front so I went in and got this and an option magazine. They have tons of magazines there but kind of on the pricey side these two magazines alone were 26 bucks. but worth every cent............ :biggrin: ill ask my friends that live there if they are going to go to the show if they are ill make sure they meet with you they are very cool guys.
> *


Dang $26!! 
Would be really cool to meet up with your Japanese friends in Osaka! It's not the biggest show that one will be held In Tokyo November 22 unfortunately I will be back home at that time. We already booked tickets for March next year and I will go to the Kick off show in Tokyo.
They sell the magazines at the show for $6, problem is they weigh a ton so I only take 5 each time I go. It's really nice to see they incorporate a lot more of Japanese traditional design into their lowriders. If you ever have the oppertunity to go there you should it's hobby heaven over there.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 23 2009, 12:51 PM~15164293
> *Dang $26!!
> Would be really cool to meet up with your Japanese friends in Osaka! It's not the biggest show that one will be held In Tokyo November 22 unfortunately I will be back home at that time. We already booked tickets for March next year and I will go to the Kick off show in Tokyo.
> They sell the magazines at the show for $6, problem is they weigh a ton so I only take 5 each time I go. It's really nice to see they incorporate a lot more of Japanese traditional design into their lowriders. If you ever have the oppertunity to go there you should it's hobby heaven over there.
> *


you know j, i think MCBA members should make it a stop on the tour! i know i would like to!  maybe one of the shows we can meet up at one over their


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 23 2009, 01:11 PM~15165126
> *you know j, i think MCBA members should make it a stop on the tour! i know i would like to!   maybe one of the shows we can meet up at one over their
> *


Its nice in Japan, but after going a few times a year it starts getting old. Remember I got ton's of friends in Japan. I used to go out there and give classes in building Lowlows and teaching them how to install hydros. And most of the cars exported to Japan came out of shell happy in El Monte that I was part owner of. Me and one of my partners made and took part in the design of the Mazda truck that took Japan by storm and lowrider of the year for the past years in Japan. People are just finding out about it now, but I was doing this in 98 99 2000.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 23 2009, 11:51 AM~15164293
> *Dang $26!!
> Would be really cool to meet up with your Japanese friends in Osaka! It's not the biggest show that one will be held In Tokyo November 22 unfortunately I will be back home at that time. We already booked tickets for March next year and I will go to the Kick off show in Tokyo.
> They sell the magazines at the show for $6, problem is they weigh a ton so I only take 5 each time I go. It's really nice to see they incorporate a lot more of Japanese traditional design into their lowriders. If you ever have the oppertunity to go there you should it's hobby heaven over there.
> *


i was just there last year i know what your saying i want to go back again next year..... im one of 48 scion champions that got to go we checked out the plant stayed in nagoya for 4 days and in tokyo for 5.... i had a blast I love it there!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Well i know this isnt model related but here is a little something i have been 
working on...

I just finished this one for one of my friends









old road race set up

























New drift set up it will be a odyssey drifter :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 23 2009, 01:52 PM~15165473
> *i was just there last year i know what your saying i want to go back again next year..... im one of 48 scion champions that got to go we checked out the plant stayed in nagoya for 4 days and in tokyo for 5.... i had a blast I love it there!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


That's right, you went there already!! I forgot! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I can't get enough of Japan since it has so much to offer in every way possible.
Besides cars and stuff there's so much more to see and find out over there.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 23 2009, 10:52 PM~15165473
> *i was just there last year i know what your saying i want to go back again next year..... im one of 48 scion champions that got to go we checked out the plant stayed in nagoya for 4 days and in tokyo for 5.... i had a blast I love it there!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pics bro..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 25 2009, 12:08 AM~15181747
> *Well i know this isnt model related but here is a little something i have been
> working on...
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 25 2009, 12:08 AM~15181747
> *Well i know this isnt model related but here is a little something i have been
> working on...
> 
> ...


Those drifters are hella sick!!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> Well i know this isnt model related but here is a little something i have been
> working on...
> 
> I just finished this one for one of my friends
> ...


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries+Sep 25 2009, 01:03 AM~15181913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The next show that we go to bro it will be there!!!!! here are some pics of it as of now!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 damn looks badass bro


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thank You bro!!!!! still along way before its done not sure if you can see the lights in the Middle pic but this will have functional head lights and tail lights thinking about scratch building a roll cage for it but not sure!?!?!?!?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

That drifter is sweet bro. I like the van too. Good work primo.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 24 2009, 11:08 PM~15181747
> *Well i know this isnt model related but here is a little something i have been
> working on...
> 
> ...



damn i got a chasis set up just like that bro... but mines isnt as clean....i was going to sell it on ebay,but i have to digg it out!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Sep 25 2009, 09:06 PM~15189473-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell ya bro dig it out and get some tires on it we can drift them at the next show. wheels and tires are like 40 bucks........ then sell it on ebay :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 25 2009, 10:25 PM~15189672
> *Thanks primo!!!!!!!!!!
> Hell ya bro dig it out and get some tires on it we can drift them at the next show. wheels and tires are like 40 bucks........ then sell it on ebay :biggrin:
> *


I just sold my Yokomo Drift rc.... white Mazda rx-7 fd... thing went like stink, was hella fun, but I never used it....and really needed cash for bills.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

[/quote]

WOW!! That Odyssey looks stunning!! Would love to build one myself!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 25 2009, 10:26 PM~15190239
> *I just sold my Yokomo Drift rc.... white Mazda rx-7 fd... thing went like stink, was hella fun, but I never used it....and really needed cash for bills.
> *


I hear great thinks of the yokomo drift cars. I havent taken any of my rc's out in a while but i was talking to some of our brothers and it looks like we will be drifting at shows from now on..... maybe we can drift for models???????


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

>


WOW!! That Odyssey looks stunning!! Would love to build one myself!  
[/quote]

Thanks J im working on a roof rack for it might even make a snow board or a bike to put on top of it......?????? that would be cool no a trike on top of the drift van :0 :0 :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Here's a short video of a place we went to in Osaka. We were looking for it like crazy but couldn't find it. Than we saw this Japanese business guy getting out of this big fat BMW going into a building that looked like a 4 store high bunker.
Inside there was this HUGE RC store, really crazy big and it had this nice looking mini drifting track inside their storage. That business guy knows how to handle his model drifter!

Osaka indoordrift


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 26 2009, 12:35 AM~15191084
> *Here's a short video of a place we went to in Osaka. We were looking for it like crazy but couldn't find it. Than we saw this Japanese business guy getting out of this big fat BMW going into a building that looked like a 4 store high bunker.
> Inside there was this HUGE RC store, really crazy big and it had this nice looking mini drifting track inside their storage. That business guy knows how to handle his model drifter!
> 
> ...


Thats sick bro thanks for sharing that..... i cant wait to finish my van up so i can start practicing :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

I wasnt happy with the white so i went with a flat jet black...... working on lights and roof rack now............ :biggrin: 


































get ready chris its on primo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats fuckin sick!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 26 2009, 11:05 PM~15196930
> *Thats fuckin sick!!
> *


thanks bro just wait till i get the roof rack done!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 26 2009, 11:05 PM~15196930
> *Thats fuckin sick!!
> *


X2 LOOKS FIRME PRIMO!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 26 2009, 11:10 PM~15196969
> *X2 LOOKS FIRME PRIMO!
> *


Thanks Primo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

It looks better Black primo.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 27 2009, 12:04 AM~15196926
> *I wasnt happy with the white so i went with a flat jet black...... working on lights and roof rack now............ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MAN THIS IS WICKED!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Sep 26 2009, 11:13 PM~15196989-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias primo!!!!!!! now i have to put my model skills to the test and finish the rack......


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 26 2009, 11:04 PM~15196926
> *I wasnt happy with the white so i went with a flat jet black...... working on lights and roof rack now............ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


shoulda brought it to Cruising for a Cure, mighta won best of show!!!!!!

maybe not, u weren't a judge....

Looks killer, like it better flat black too........... :0


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 26 2009, 11:04 PM~15196926
> *I wasnt happy with the white so i went with a flat jet black...... working on lights and roof rack now............ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 26 2009, 11:04 PM~15196926
> *I wasnt happy with the white so i went with a flat jet black...... working on lights and roof rack now............ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey is that an rc? Man that's bad bro is this a new fad? Lol


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562+Sep 28 2009, 01:05 PM~15208695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is bro and its not a new fad just something else that alot of us do and now were posting them up so that when we go to shows we have one more thing to do so if you dont have one. you should get one bro. they are not expensive and they are a blast plus you get to put your modeling skills to work :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

here is a few on board phone camera videos


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 30 2009, 04:25 PM~15231858
> *Yes it is bro and its not a new fad just something else that alot of us do and now were posting them up so that when we go to shows we have one more thing to do so if you dont have one. you should get one bro. they are not expensive and they are a blast plus you get to put your modeling skills to work  :biggrin:
> *


Yup! & it's fun too :biggrin:


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 30 2009, 04:25 PM~15231858
> *Thanks bro!!!!!!!!!
> Yes it is bro and its not a new fad just something else that alot of us do and now were posting them up so that when we go to shows we have one more thing to do so if you dont have one. you should get one bro. they are not expensive and they are a blast plus you get to put your modeling skills to work  :biggrin:
> *


Hey boss I was into this hobby years ago when I raced for losi-they used to own a track in pomona off mission and I raced at socal race track in hunnington beach I think its still there. I started out with a losijr,losiT,and an associated rc10. I have a custom chevy s10 flared out truck with a modified 12 turnned motor. It does 50 plus on street-my girl also has a vw golf by koyosio with 4 wheel belt drive-just haven't dicided what motor to put into it. If you want to go to a track let me know so I can see if this is still there. Late, Mad Indian


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

There you go sounds like fun another mcba outing in the works :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 30 2009, 06:01 PM~15232738
> *There you go sounds like fun another mcba outing in the works  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


Looks like I'm gonna need some practice time :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

A little something else im working on right now :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 30 2009, 10:37 PM~15236130
> *A little something else im working on right now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN PRIMO!! WHERE YOU GET THAT BIG AS PENNY??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 30 2009, 10:39 PM~15236145
> *DAMN PRIMO!! WHERE YOU GET THAT BIG AS PENNY???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: or is it a small ass car??????


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WHAT SCALE IS IT? :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 30 2009, 04:40 PM~15231988
> *here is a few on board phone camera videos
> 
> 
> ...


Blue sky, palm trees, I'm jealous!! :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 1 2009, 02:10 AM~15236377
> *Blue sky, palm trees, I'm jealous!! :biggrin:
> *


X2 It's like 38-40 here right now.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Sep 30 2009, 11:03 PM~15236329-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your welcomed here anytime brother and i had to cut the 4 other palm trees in from of my house as well. stupid city and their power lines :angry:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 30 2009, 11:14 PM~15236422
> *its 1/114  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Sep 30 2009, 11:12 PM~15236397
> *X2  It's like 38-40 here right now.
> *


Damb thats cold bro i wish it would get cold like that here every now and then we miight get a low of like 50 degrees or so.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 30 2009, 07:39 PM~15236145
> *DAMN PRIMO!! WHERE YOU GET THAT BIG AS PENNY???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

As always comments welcome!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work brotha!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 1 2009, 03:54 PM~15242180
> *Nice work brotha!!
> *


Thanks wonderbread!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice paint.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

looking good....


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2009, 05:26 PM~15242987
> *Nice paint.
> *


Thanks bro!!!!!!!!!! im sure it will pop more once its cleared :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LowandBeyond, COPS_ON_PAYROLL


Were bein watched. Lol.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2009, 05:30 PM~15243036
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: LowandBeyond, COPS_ON_PAYROLL
> Were bein watched. Lol.
> *


lol :biggrin: i have nothing to hide


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Huffin paint and glue


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2009, 05:56 PM~15243253
> *Huffin paint and glue
> *


LOL true cant get away from that when your building models :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 1 2009, 05:52 PM~15243213
> *lol :biggrin:  i have nothing to hide
> *


  FTP>We pay their wages anyways, and you got to remind them of that. Now that im clean I talk shit to them all the time when ever they pull me over. Don't you have anything better to do then stop me. All the time you are waisting here fucking with me knowing that I am clean cause you already ran my plates, there is a white girl getting beat up or mugged out ther. Or even better someone doing a drive by. It works every time. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 1 2009, 06:01 PM~15243293
> * FTP>We pay their wages anyways, and you got to remind them of that. Now that im clean I talk shit to them all the time when ever they pull me over.  Don't you have anything better to do then stop me. All the time you are waisting here fucking with me knowing that I am clean cause you already ran my plates, there is a white girl getting beat up or mugged out ther. Or even better someone doing a drive by. It works every time.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 1 2009, 06:01 PM~15243293
> * FTP>We pay their wages anyways, and you got to remind them of that. Now that im clean I talk shit to them all the time when ever they pull me over.  Don't you have anything better to do then stop me. All the time you are waisting here fucking with me knowing that I am clean cause you already ran my plates, there is a white girl getting beat up or mugged out ther. Or even better someone doing a drive by. It works every time.  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO and yup it does work.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 1 2009, 06:18 PM~15243425
> *LMAO and yup it does work.
> *


It's gotten me out of a bunch of ticket's. Cause they feel stupid. One cop told me what do I do to be driving this 50, 000 car, cause he drives a toyota. I told him he was the stupid one who chose that job, Helping people who don't even like you and putting your life in danger for them with some fucked up pay. The best part came when I told him he couldn't make it through college and wasn't smart enough, so he either had to become a cop or join the Military like the rest of them assholes. Remember nobody joins the military or becomes a cop cause they want to, it's cause they have no other choice.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

All them lil fukheads in school that u used to pick on. Throw in lockers And shit.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 1 2009, 05:28 PM~15243014
> *looking good....
> *


Thanks bro i didnt catch this earlier!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2009, 06:52 PM~15243713
> *All them lil fukheads in school that u used to pick on.  Throw in lockers And shit.
> *


Oh yeah, thats another reason too. Lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 1 2009, 03:50 PM~15242145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The ranflas are looking good primo.  




SORRY
After we fucked up your topic with all this bullshit. I just got crazy after they mentioned the Pigs. You know how much I hate them fuckers.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Wonder who's reading this??
3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: darkside customs, __guest__

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Its all good primo!!!!! Thanks for all the props fellas


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 1 2009, 07:07 PM~15243849
> *The ranflas are looking good primo.
> SORRY
> After we fucked up your topic with all this bullshit. I just got crazy after they mentioned the Pigs. You know how much I hate them fuckers.
> *



X2. Sorry bro. Haha. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2009, 07:12 PM~15243898
> *X2.  Sorry bro. Haha.  :biggrin:
> *


Its all good bro!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

finished these 2 peace supremes


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

those are sick dawg!!!! I love em... can I have em??? lol


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks guys!!!!!! Whats up Patrick how the hell have you been bro!!!!!!!! and you know it brother


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Those look sick bro!!! And they look perfect on that Impala.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks Wonderbread last two pics of the nite in off of work and i still havent got my modem fixed at home!!!!!!!! good nite brothers :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD PRIMO.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 14 2009, 09:23 PM~15361446
> *finished these 2 peace supremes
> 
> 
> ...


Nice wheels!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Oct 14 2009, 10:10 PM~15362119-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Fellas!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

roll call; hydrohype dropping his jaw in your house (undercoverchevyguy)
yez sir you are bad...I am sure the real owner of the rose would have been mad proud...RIP..and I bet his son is extremly pleased!
I have to learn that servo shit sooner or later....and the pins you use for the adjustable's? damm it's hard for me to drill those little hole's sideways...
for me it's the size is not a problem..it's the side ways angle that is so close to the frame that make's it an obsticle for me...I am not a hater, but I am very jealous
of your station wagon,,,the 66..and i want see all that there is to see of that car..
And yea mini is no fuckin joke! and he got his clown on with that 70 Nomad!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey bro, i finally got off my ass and shipped that box to ya today. Have fun wit that thang if u dare. Lol.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 14 2009, 09:35 PM~15361639
> *Thanks guys!!!!!! Whats up Patrick how the hell have you been bro!!!!!!!! and you know it brother
> *


Sorry for the long response time. Just havent been on LIL a ton. Not even building right now. I am still trying to get everything organized and put away so I can get back to work on some kits. Looks like you are killin it though!!!! How have you been??


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Oct 20 2009, 10:17 AM~15412550-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its all good bro i kinda figured since you are moving out to SD again...... Im okay just trying to make a buck like everyone else. Trying to stay up you know!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

0308 2690 0000 5527 8911


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 21 2009, 01:26 PM~15424098
> *0308 2690 0000 5527 8911
> *


Thanks Bro!!!!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 21 2009, 08:29 AM~15421515
> *Its all good bro i kinda figured since you are moving out to SD again...... Im okay just trying to make a buck like everyone else. Trying to stay up you know!!!!!
> *


I feel ya. I think I might try a second job now that the wife aint workin. Try to kill the bills.


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

THANKS AGAIN BRO :biggrin: 

AARON


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Nov 11 2009, 08:55 PM~15639730
> *THANKS AGAIN BRO :biggrin:
> 
> AARON
> *


anytime brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Well i know this isnt a typical model but it was build out of plastic. it took me about three weeks to make scratch built bus for one of my coworkers. it is for her design class.......... it will also be entered to win 10K cross your fingers for us............ bus has working lights and neons underneath, the seats move up and down when it moves its also R/C has a compartment in the rear that had a story buck and a working hood that stores a box of colors with a coloring book........










































let me know what you think!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks good! And good luck.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro. Good luck on the win


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks fellas the bus gets turned in today!!!!!!!!!!!! but we wont know if we win for about 2-3 weeks hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Nov 18 2009, 01:54 AM~15700357
> *Well i know this isnt a typical model but it was build out of plastic. it took me about three weeks to make scratch built bus for one of my coworkers. it is for her design class.......... it will also be entered to win 10K cross your fingers for us............ bus has working lights and neons underneath, the seats move up and down when it moves its also R/C has a compartment in the rear that had a story buck and a working hood that stores a box of colors with a coloring book........
> 
> 
> ...


fuk i want sum watermelon shyt but da bus looks good


----------



## sQuEAkz (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Nov 18 2009, 01:54 AM~15700357
> *Well i know this isnt a typical model but it was build out of plastic. it took me about three weeks to make scratch built bus for one of my coworkers. it is for her design class.......... it will also be entered to win 10K cross your fingers for us............ bus has working lights and neons underneath, the seats move up and down when it moves its also R/C has a compartment in the rear that had a story buck and a working hood that stores a box of colors with a coloring book........
> 
> 
> ...



thats a cool ass little bus.... i smell 10k brotha...


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

I WANNA SEE SOME UPDATES ON THE 70 IMPALA ELCO :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Damn bro that bus is crazy


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Big thanks for the compliments on the bus fellas and low i have some stuff going on at the pad right now that will be over this weekend so ill have alot more free time to work on my builds ill have some updates on the el cochino very soon.........


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

What up mayne! Hope your thanksgiving was good.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Nov 26 2009, 07:34 PM~15794724
> *Big thanks for the compliments on the bus fellas and low i have some stuff going on at the pad right now that will be over this weekend so ill have alot more free time to work on my builds ill have some updates on the el cochino very soon.........
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 26 2009, 09:36 PM~15794743
> *What up mayne! Hope your thanksgiving was good.
> *


not really i had to work and no one cooked so i had a left over peace of stake...


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

whats up brother


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 26 2009, 10:04 PM~15795021
> *whats up brother
> *


nothing much bro just here at work................... working on a few kits and surfing the net............


----------

